# MAR/APR 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC with TX



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home for Spring 2ww Testers

 Love, luck and babydust 

      ​



Member Name ,Test Date ,Treatment ,Outcome

sarah30,1 Mar,IVF, 
Kimberly,1 Mar,IVF, 
Bibi,1 Mar,Clom, 
Kehlan,1 Mar,IUI, 
ClaireL65,2 Mar,IVF, 
zengirl,2 Mar,IVF, 
anna167,3 Mar,IVF, 
dolphin17,3 Mar,ICSI, 
fingersarecrossed,3 Mar,IVF, 
Tracey&Chris,3 Mar,ICSI, 
A+A,3 Mar,IVF, 
february,3 Mar,ICSI, 
letitbe,4 Mar,IUI, 
emsypops,5 Mar,ICSI, 
Flotsam,5 Mar,ICSI, 
sueandles,5 Mar,FET, 
christina07,5 Mar,ICSI, 
LYNNWIL,5 Mar,ICSI, 
suemac38,6 Mar,IVF, 
bigchicky,6 Mar,IVF, 
caz2222,6 Mar,ICSI, 
LottieG,7 Mar,IVF, 
Fionab,7 Mar,ICSI, 
aliyah05,8 Mar,IVF, 
mooer,9 Mar,FET, 
Ands42,9 Mar,IVF, 
Krazy Katie,9 Mar,FET, 
Beanie_35,9 Mar,ICSI, 
misstattoo,10 Mar,ICSI, 
solar2001,10 Mar,ICSI, 
bokbabe,12 Mar,ICSI, 
karas,12 Mar,IVF, 
sunfizz,12 Mar,ICSI, 
Julie Wilts,13 Mar,IUI, 
missjo,13 Mar,ICSI, 
maia,13 Mar,IVF, 
minnie-me,13 Mar,IVF, 
spatch,14 Mar,ICSI, 
mungo,14 Mar,IVF, 
zoie,14 Mar,IUI, 
Dizzy one,14 Mar,IUI, 
cinders1,14 Mar,ICSI, 
Daisy31,15 Mar,IVF, 
Pia15,16 Mar,ICSI, 
Corrinann,17 Mar,IVF, 
shellspain,17 Mar,ICSI, 
moh,17 Mar,FET
flipflopgirl,17 Mar,DE, 
pendleberyl,17 Mar,IVF, 
Lambo,17 Mar,IVF, 
Fuzzi-Peach,17 Mar,ICSI, 
Carolanne,18 Mar,ICSI, 
Aikybeats,18 Mar,FET, 
*Vino*,19 Mar,FET, 
Shania35,19 Mar,ICSI, 
Jac75,20 Mar,ICSI, 
Gemma J10,20 Mar,FET, 
MummyP,20 Mar,ICSI, 
debbied25,21 Mar,IUI, 
wendysworld,21 Mar,ICSI, 
choccycake,21 Mar,IVF, 
sieve,23 Mar,ICSI, 
MV,Mar,FET, 
crazycat4,24 Mar,IVF, 
DIAZZY,24 Mar,ICSI
pruflo,24 Mar,IVF, 
Allijab,25 Mar,IUI, 
lorna201106,25 Mar,IVF
loobieluce,27 Mar,Tamox, 
gogo,28 Mar,ICSI/FET, 
waywardstork,28 Mar,ICSI, 
loonymoon,28 Mar,IVF, 
meme2,28 Mar,FET,
kimberley-s,28 Mar,IVF, 
Mandellen,28 Mar,IVF, 
louiej,28 Mar,ICSI, 
Bewley,28 Mar,IVF, 
Lou 001,29 Mar,IVF, 
sleepybird,30 Mar,ICSI, 
dieppa,31 Mar,IVF
Debs02,31 Mar,IVF, 



Much love, Lizzy xxx​


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi Ladies, think im going to get a BFN, had a little bit of brown spotting today at 10dpt, so think its proably all over.

Emma.


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Emma ........ you really dont know its over yet, it could be implantation bleed  

LizzyB....... thanks, AF not arrived yet. I really cant face doing a test though as it makes me feel sooooo down when I get BFN. I've been getting my usual mild cramps for a few days now so know it wont be long til   arrives. 


I could really do without AF arriving tomorrow on Mothers day!

Hope everyone is doing ok and I'm really thinking of those of you who are going through the 2ww. Really hope we keep seeing lots more BFP's  

Bibi x


----------



## Kitty_Kate (Nov 2, 2007)

What a lovely new page! It's like a clean slate, and I feel much happier for it now.
Lizzie, thanks for you kind words you are soooooo understanding and lovely.
Emma - no such thing as it's all over till you hit the Niagra Falls - keep hoping!!  

Everyone else...

Hello, and welcome to the most positive page on the face of this site


----------



## bigchicky (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi girls... just thought id say hello on the new page.

Em, come on huni.. think positive!!!!  Good luck for testing xxx  

hello to the rest of the girls....  Im sending you lots of positive vibes     

Good luck to the girls for mothers day testing xxx    

Im scared to say im feeling ok ha ha  just got a funny feeling in my tummy..... I dont know if its the nasty af coz i cant remember what they feels like ha ha.  I am going  

HAve a nice weekend.

Love

Hayley xxxx


----------



## misha72 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Thanks Lizzyb for this lovely Spring 2ww testers,,   lets hope Febs BFP have followed in to March.... oh could you please put my treatment in the list IVF.. THANKS HONE.. 

Good luck to all the girls testing tomorrow  ..

Em - Dont give up yet.. you never know   

Bibi - Stay strong honey pie... theres enough   for us all I believe...

I think its going to be a good month for all us March girls...WHAT DO YOU THINK?

Stay positive everyone   

love 

Aliyah05 xx


----------



## Fionab (Aug 30, 2006)

Emma, I hope AF doesn't come 

Bibi, I hope those cramps are not AF coming 

Kttkt, your dog in the pic looks lovely 

Hayley, you can never tell with the pains in your stomach through this 2ww.  Love. your positive attitude in your signature, it helps keep the rest of us positive as well

Aliyah, I certainly hope March is going to be a great month for all of us.
Fiona


----------



## Corrinann (Sep 19, 2007)

Hello all -

Im so sorry for the negative tests  -  

A big huge congratulations to all the positive results  

I had ET on Wed 27th Feb (only one embie due to OHSS - but grade 1) - Ninewells say my test date int he 17th of March !!!! but I think I will def test on Thurs 14th  !

Corriann xxxxxxxx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

just to let you know there seems to have been a mistake as im due to test on the 14 march but on the list it says 16th  
was wondering if it could be changed? thank you for adding me though


----------



## february (Dec 3, 2007)

just to let you know I for a BFP this morning!  We can't believe it    , never did i expect this i though the pessaries had delayed my AF

thanks to everyone for their support and I hop you get a BFP

thanks

take care
xxx


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

good morning all,
febuary- congratulations on your bfp yipheeeeeeeee!
well i tested again this morning and its deffo bfp ive been testing for the last 5 days and the line was very very faint at first but its definately there today, were absolutely delighted, but this is just the first hurdle for us now im so scared because of what happened last time, also i have to have a cervical stitch this time which is risky in itself.i am over the moon sorry if i sound like im being ungrateful of my bfp but im going to take each day as it comes as thats the only way i can stay sane
                                          good look to every one waiting to test or testing today
                                                                                              christina x


----------



## Heather 5 (Feb 6, 2007)

hello all
Can I join you ladies as I had ET on Fri & testing on 13th March officially but of course will start about the 10th.  How much rest are you meant to have Iv been taking it very easy just lying around but today would like to go out & see my mum,  this is all so confusing I know last time I blamed myself for BFN,  I'm hoping on 3rd time lucky.
congratulation to all the BFP,  & soooo sorry for the negatives
Maia


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi all ,
Just wanted to wish everyone who's testing soon  My fingers are crossed for you all too,
I hope that the dreaded  aint driving you all MAD !!!   too much.........

  Congratulations   to all those ladies that have got that  
Best wishes for the furture i am so pleased for you all i bet your all over the moon   and well up high on that 

I am sorry to hear of those ladies that got a  here's sending you all a   I am thinking of you
All take care love you all nicky xxxx


----------



## caz2222 (Feb 16, 2007)

christina and febuary-massive congratulations!!Enjoy!!!!!

Em - brown spotting nothing to fret about - could be implantation.

Question for those on projesterone pessaries.....sorry for tmi....I'm taking them vaginally...do you find that they leak a bit when they disolve. I'm a bit worried I'm not taking in the full dose. Also I'm on 2 a day - sure I took 3 a day last time. Anyone else struggling?!
Happy Mother's day
cazx


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

caz- i always use back door because when i tried front i felt the same as you, that it was just leaking out, but i do think its safe because they wouldent tell you to do it that way
im paranoid now because last night i was supposed to take cyclogest at 8 and totally forgot it until 11 oclock, do you think the pregnancy will still stay?



cant believe crm london have done it for me again there amazing!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi all
christina07-i noticed you said you have a timeed scedule for your pessaries do you have to take them at a certain time??
i take mine whenever i go to bed and when i wake up which can vary!
congrats to all who got there bfp
 to everyone who got a bfn.


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

hi zoie,
          my clinic told me to have one every twelve hours so ive been doing 8 inthe morning 8 in the evening, but lots of ladies have said the same as you that they take it at whatever time so i think it depends on your clinic


----------



## jini (May 15, 2007)

morning ladies

huge congratulations to christina and february what a day to find out  happy mummies day to you both 

lots of love janine xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bigchicky (Oct 11, 2007)

Good morning ladeeeeezzzzzzz.

Congratulations to you both!!!!!!!!!       

How are we all today?  Iv cried all morning, My hubby kissed my belly this morning (as he does every morning) to say elo to george and mildred ha ha.  (Thats what we nicknamed them)Then he said open you side draw.... there was a prezzie and a card.

Ive cried all morning!!!!  he got me a lovly card saying happy mothers day mummy love the two of us!  Inside he wrote we love you lots mummy and cant wait to see you.  We are settling in nicely. We know you will be the best mummy in the world.  Love George and Mildred.  He also got 2 little me 2 u teddies holding a banner saying we love you mummy.  Oh and not forgetting a big bag of thorntons fudge! ha ha.

How sweet hey!  We are feeling very positive today. Roll on only 4 more sleeps.

I hope you all have a nice day and good luck for everybody whos testing soon.lots of positive vibes for you all.                  

Love Hayley xxxx


----------



## Ands42 (Feb 17, 2008)

morning girls

Well mothers day... typical for me. I woke in the night with bad cramps, and lots of brown discharge this morning, i'm still a week away from testing & we're gutted

From a very sad & tearful Andrea
xxx


----------



## Fionab (Aug 30, 2006)

February, congraulations on your BFP

Christina, glad you are still getting positive results today.

Welcome, Maia

Cazx, I am having some leakage as well from pressaries and I am taking them vaginally.

Christina, the clinic told me every 12 hours as well and I have been taking them as close to that time as possible but I don't think a bit later would make a lot of difference

Andrea, wait and see as your brown discharge may still be ok.

Fiona


----------



## Tracey&amp;Chris (Jan 6, 2007)

Well it took me a while to get up the courage to come and tell you all I got a   on the pee stick today.
I am still going in to do the blood test tomorrow but I suspect it will be the same! .
I had sypmtoms though...cramping, sore boobs (not as sore as when AF), back ache, and headaches...but thats all prabably down to the meds.
I also had brown CM when I wiped on day 5....I was watching test tube babies on TV the other night and they said it could have been the embryos leaving or implantation...I guess it was the latter.
Oh well we still have   so I guess we can try again...I've never had a fresh cycle so I don't know what the difference is although statistically the FET is less sucessful 13-30% according to most hospitals so I guess I shouldn't have been thinking as positive as I was!!!!
Sorry to blab on so much I just wish this wasn't so damn hard!!!!
I do wish all of you BFPs though and maybe one day it will work for me too. 
Well done to you all that got a BFP and may the next 8.5 months be good to you.
Will hopefully see you back in 3 months.
Tracey


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello ladies

Not sure if this is (another!) silly question  

Progestorone pessaries?  Not even mentioned by my consultant, so not sure if it's something everyone usually has after an IUI, or just some of us.  Anyone help?  Not that I am keen to try them, but just in case.....

Trying to rest up, but been a bit busy today.  DH desparate to keep playing bowling on the Wii, but I just want to get my feet up.  Does everyone else keep working etc during the dreaded  ?

I saw an old thread about orange being a positive colour for fertility, which I thought was gr8, as I wore an orange jumper during my IUI, then dusted yesterday with an new orange cloth!  Anyone else as mad as me to believe in orange?   I guess whatever helps to get us through.

Take care everyone.  XXX


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi ladies

Hayley - loved your story about the card etc - I dropped hints without success... hope G&M are doing well
Hello to everyone else and best wishes  

xx


----------



## caz2222 (Feb 16, 2007)

Tracey - i have negative on pee sticks even after a positive blood -so fear not!

Christina - wea re at CRM too - praying they can do a double!! Thought they were really amazing (whatever happens next!)

Still no symptoms. Slightly feeloff colour but given my dd been sick most probably that. And I know its way to early for PG related nausea. ow waiting on the tummy ache I had last time.....come on......
Cazx


----------



## Flotsam (Feb 9, 2008)

Ok - i gotta BFP today! I am elated, euphoric, ecstatic and any other positive word beginning with 'e'. Didn't think this would ever happen to me but it has. Got my results back a couple of hours ago and it was positive. The clinic makes us test on day 6 and then 11 after ET[don't know why]. They say i have v good HCG level for 11 days so i'm very pleased. My DH and i haven't stopped smiling. We have scan on 15 march so we will see how we progress.

Thanks to all of you for your support in all of this. You have made it so much easier. When i have needed support or advice you have always been there - i know v. mushy - but you all made it easier on both threads i have been writing on. Will stay in touch as would like to see how you get on. Please forgive me as i haven't read all posts properly so won't respond personally today.

Good luck ladies stimming, on 2WW!! BFPs all the way now!!!

Floss xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

caz- im made up to hear that someone else is at crm, you dont really hear much about them but i think there fab! do you know dr foreman was responsible for the first icsi baby, hes the director of crm, so your in good hands really hope you get bfp x

hope everyones doing ok and not going too crazy with 2ww,preying you all get bfp,s

                                                                                         christina

floss- oh my god, you just posted as i was posting, congratulations your going to be a mummy, have a happy and healthy pregnancy and beyond x


----------



## bigchicky (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Ladies...

Tracey... BIG HUGS.. sorry to hear your news... let us know how the blood test goes.  

Floss... Congratulations..... YIPPEEEE.. so pleased for you huni.

Sorry if I missed anybody else with BFP or BFN today.

Wishing the rest of us luck and positivity

Love Hayley xxxx


----------



## bigchicky (Oct 11, 2007)

Zengirl... good luck...   when did you have et?  I am not due to test until thursday, but I want to test now!!! ha ha

Hubbys said we should wait.. i just dont know what to do....

Good luck anybody else whos testing 2moro

Hayley xxxx


----------



## Corrinann (Sep 19, 2007)

Hello all -

- this is my first IVF (first of any treatment) - I had ET last Wed and am not supposed to test untill 17th - I was wondering if I listed how I was feeling people could tell me if it was normal ?
- my tummy is huge swollen and a wee bit sore, my back is uncomfortable, I feel like I am going to get a period   and am V worried, no discharge - are these normal symptoms ?
- also I am also on pessaries but I am realy relaxed in taking it at night - just when I go to bed - which can vary ? - do you think I should call the clinic and tell them ? They did say roughly at the same time and they have all been within a couple of hours ??

- sorry for being a panic merchant !! 

cx


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

hi coriann and welcome,
                              i think the huge tummy part is normal because of all the drugs, i also feel like im going to get a period but got a bfp today, so i dont think thats anything to go by. i was also panicking about the cyclogest cause my clinic said take them every 12 hours but i was 3 hours late last night, the girls have re-assured me that this is ok, i think all clinics say different things about the cyclogest, just give your clinic a call to put your mind at ease, you,ll be fine
                                good luck x

zengirl- fingers crossed for tomorrow, cant wait for your post, got a good feeling about your little blasties


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Tracey* ~ i'm sorry hun that you had bad news today, I hope it turns around for you tomorrow  

*Emma* ~ don't worry too much if it's brown hun....fingers crossed it's implantion  

*Andrea* ~ ((((hugs)))) to you too....cramps and some brown spotting could mean anything hun. Fingers crossed for you  

*Bibi* ~ how are you doing today....hope AF is staying away  

*Kate* ~ thanks hun  It's really fab that you find it positive here.....I hope so  

*Aliyah* ~ i've done the list for you.....I'm hoping it's going to be a good March too  

*Fiona, Janine and Missjo* ~ hi, hope you are all doing ok today 
*
Hayley* ~ aw your DH sounds like a real sweetie, what a lovely thing to do. Enjoy your fudge....i've got through half a box of their chocolate covered special toffee today and I'm feeling a tad queezy 

*Corrinann* ~ can't believe how long your clinic make you wait!! All your symptoms do sound really normal hun and i'm sure the pessaries will be fine when you take them but give your clinic a quick ring if you are unsure 
*
Sorry Zoie* hun ~ all changed for you 

*Hi Maia *~ welcome to the thread....i think you should be ok as long as you don't over-exert yourself. Loads of luck  

*Hi Nicky *~ thanks for dropping in 

*Julie* ~ orange is definately the colour for this thread hun  Tell you r DH to start pampering you 

*Hi Caz* ~ i think some leakage is normal hun....take care 

*Floss* ~ yay....congratulations!!!! Lots of luck for your scan 
*
Christina* ~ many congratulations to you too....wishing you a very happy and healthy pg 

*February* ~ congratulations....really fab news 

*Zengirl*        for tomorrow 

Hope everyone was ok today....I know how hard Mothers Day can be do sending lots of big hugs and good wishes for today.

Much love, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ladies - I was another lucky Mothers Day BFP!!! I'm sorry I posted my original introduction on the thread and then didn't post any further because I was starting to obsess over everything!..

Just in case, it's of any help to anyone..

Monday – Day 3 – ET
Tue (Day4) – Wed (Day5) – cramps/wind from Cyclogest
Thur (Day6)– no symptoms
Fri – (Day7) slight cramps – sensitive nipples – sicky feeling in throat
Sat – (Day slight cramps – sensitive nipples – strange hiccups in pelvic area!! Tiniest bit of brown CM
Sun – (Day 9) shooting pains in pelvic area – strong enough to bend me double.
Mon – (Day10) some shooting pains in pelvic area – sensitive nipples
Tue (Day11) to Thurs(Day13) – sensitive nipples, slightly nauseous, knicker checking every 5 mins, heightened sense of smell, funny taste in mouth, shooting pains, feeling full after eating very quickly
Fri (Day14) – sensitive nipples, funny taste in mouth
Sat (Day15) – BFP

Just wanted to send     to Andrea and Tracey.

Wishing everyone good luck and hope to see more well deserved BFP's very soon.


----------



## bokbabe (Jan 17, 2008)

Not too sure about the bb (bum bullet) question Zen, but I just wanted to pop on quickly to wish you luck for tomorrow...I'm sure your gorgeous expanded blasties will do you proud!    

Bok xx


----------



## bigchicky (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Zen girl..

Sorry im not sure either.... good luck for testing 2moro and the rest of you ladies too.

Love Hayley xxx


----------



## caz2222 (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi all
Congratulations zengirl!!!!!!!!!
Think allover for me - I'm etplus 9 days, and felt awful last night and this morning tiny brown spots. And milkd AF pains. Really sad........will come back on later. Got to rush out now. Just waiting for full af to arrive with vengence. 9 days post......so early to fail...:-(
Hugs to all still on 2ww
cazxx


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello all

Hope you don't mind if I join in? Had my 2nd IUI on Friday so due to test on Friday 14th March. Determined to be more chilled during this 2ww - but don't quote me on that when I start going completely  .

Lots of good news being posted on here over the last few days - so massses of congratualtins to you all with BFP!

To those that haven't had good news - so sorry   but remember your time will come.

To those fellow 2ww sufferers - good luck and keep sane 

xxxx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi dizzy glad your on here its nice having someone who is eactly on the same day as me 
how have you been feeling?
congrats to all who had a bfp!!
sure we will all get there one day


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Zoie

I'm doing fine, how about you?

Had lots of cramping and stabbng pains Friday night, which I didn't get after the first IUI. So guess i must have been poked round a bit more or simply getting even more paranoid about every twinge and ache!!!!

Other than that just a few crampy type pains. This is my first lot of cyclogest so assume any symptoms are down to them anyway?

Well we've made it to day 4 - and I'm still feeling chilled 

Take care
xxxx


----------



## bokbabe (Jan 17, 2008)

Hurrah Zen...    I understand your reasons for being cautious, however try and enjoy the moment! 

My test date is the 12th, although DH and I had already decided to test on Sunday - so 3 days early - for your exact reasons. I don't hold out too much hope tho, as there is only the 1 embie on board, being the only one to fertilise, but I am trying to remain positive as "IT ONLY TAKES ONE!!" 

Hope all of you out there aren't going too   on the 2WW, here's a NO AF dance for you!!!

[fly]           [/fly]

Bok xx


----------



## caz2222 (Feb 16, 2007)

Just fyi  - just rang my doctor who said its okay to take bullets through front or back passage. So although i think its pretty academic either way for me now....just thought I'd let you know in case anyone else out there struggling with front door way!

Still feel very pre AF. Very tearful. Just KNOW its not for us this time.I just so would love to give my dd a sibling.I KNOW I'm so lucky to have her - I really really do - but..........the thought of her not having another little mate to be there with her..............sorry very blue today.......and tearful.MY DH got my dd to stay to me "I love you, you are a very special mummy" this morning and I haven't stopped sobbing since!!!!!!!!!!
cazxx


----------



## misha72 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi zengirl..

CONGRATULATIONS HONEY !!!   

    


Its brilliant news... i'm hoping this BFP is definetly catching..  

Only 4 more sleeps to go so fingers crossed.. 

Good luck to all the girl testing this week..      

Aliyah05 xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

aw caz hope your feeling better soon hun, i think its all the drugs which make you feel like that ive been really emotional too, which is not like me i was nearly crying at dancing on ice last night(theres not even anything to cry about on it) just wanted to let you know your not on your own, i think most of us feel like that at some point, dont give up yet ! i felt like af was coming for 10 days and still do despitye having bfp yesterday

zengirl- firstly congratulations! but i feel like you do cautiously optomistic, dont think i,ll relax until i have the baby in my arms, then probably still wont then knowing me.

does anyone know how to tell if you have ohss? i fell as though i,ve got something stuck between my ribcage, at the top of my stomach, and a couple of pains going over my shoulders, its not really painful but just a bit uncomfortable, yet my stomach seems to have gone right down 

                                                good luck to everyone testing, having ec or et
                                                                                  christina x


----------



## Ands42 (Feb 17, 2008)

morning girls

Congrats Zengirl, so so happy for you.

My brown discharge from yest has got heavier & real bad AF cramps, I'm 9 days post ET too Caz. Just feel like crap, and cried all day yest. DH was a star, he just cuddled me & let me cry...

Good luck to you all for healthy happy pregnancies, and for all you ladies on the 2ww hope you all get those BFP's.

Me, I'll be back in 3 months...

Andrea
xx


----------



## annie n (Feb 10, 2008)

morning, i have just read 6 pages so I'm not going to be able to do personals.
so     to all the BFP.
sorry to everyone who got a BFN in the last 3 days.    
      to all those on the 2ww.
JW- yes i have obsessed with orange, orange tops, orange on necklaces, orange flowers around the house, Ive even put my orange pashmena (sorry about spelling!) over the headboard. there is a little scatter of orange in all the rooms i go in.  

good luck.
xxxx


----------



## caz2222 (Feb 16, 2007)

Sorry to say my brown spots have turned into red AF. So its all over for me this time     
So gutted. Now just have to take my own advice and regroup and try again in a few months I guess. Got 3 frozen embies. None survived the thaw last time though.
So gutted.
Only 9 days post et -  seems so early. Called my clinic who were really surprised as they thought I'd be one of the "lucky ones". Guess not.

Don't know what to do with myself now.  

You sort of can't help making plans can you....I'll eb x weeks pregnant by the time we go on that holiday etc etc. Now its all blown out the water

Cazx


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

so sorry for you on your bad news caz, theres  nothing i can say to make it better but at least you,ve still got a positive attitude and i really hope next time is your time, take care of each other, wish you the best of luck for next time x


----------



## Ands42 (Feb 17, 2008)

my brown has turned to blood to so guess the  has arrived....

I have no frosties so its back to the full treatment again next time.

My hubby is away offshore on Wed, so at least it happened when he was here, bless him he keeps saying "the clinic said you might bleed", but we women just know in our hearts eh?

Thanks for all your support over the last 2ww, its been full of ups & downs, and you helped my sanity so so much.

God Bless you all

Andrea
xxx


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

andrea- very very sorry its not worked out for you this time, wish you all the luck in the world for next time, take care hun x


----------



## Fionab (Aug 30, 2006)

Tracey, sorry to hear that you got a BFN 

Julie, the progestrone pessaries are given for IVF/ICSI but I'm not sure about IUI.

Floss, congratulations on your BFP 

Fingersarecrossed, congratulations on your BFP 

Zengirl, this happened me last night with the cyclogest but I just left it in case I shouldn't use a second one.

Congratulations, Zengirl on your BFP 

Cazx, really sorry that your AF has arrived. 

Welcome dizzy. 

Andrea, I'm so sorry that your AF has arrived. 

I had really bad AF type cramps in the middle of last night but feel fine today so I don't know what to make of that.  My boobs are not as sore now as they had been a few days ago.  Has anyone else had this?
Fiona


----------



## bigchicky (Oct 11, 2007)

Hello ladeeez

ANDREA & CAZ  BIG HUGS FOR YOU BOTH        I hope your both ok.

Hello everybody else.. 

Well girls... I officially test on thursday 6th March.  But I dont have any symptoms now?  is this normal?  Im abit scred as I feel normal.....  I felt like i was getting AF pains but nothing now.  Not even sore boobs.

This 2ww is a nightmare!!!  My hubby is asking me not to test early... But I just dont know what to do.

Sorry for my moan, but has this happened to anybody else?

Sending lots of hugs and   vibes to everybody. good luck if you due for testing.

Love Hayley xxxx


----------



## misha72 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi to Caz an Andrea,,

I am so sorry to hear that the evil which has arrived.. 

             

I know it may seem really difficult right now but hang on in there, never give up,, you will get a positve one day, take it from me I know!!! sometimes i wonder how I've made it through all my attempts (7 IVF) but you seem to come out the otherside stronger than ever.........

Cry cry cry til you cant cry anymore and you'll feel a little better,although nothing anyone can say will make you feel better....

Stay strong for next time..and good luck.. I'm thinking of you... xxxx



Aliyah05 xxx


----------



## Fionab (Aug 30, 2006)

Hayley

I test on this Friday and my symptons have eased off a lot as well.  I had really bad AF type in the middle of last night but now have nothing.  My boobs that were so sore are now only tender and a bit sore. 

Fiona


----------



## misha72 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi Hayley, 

I don't think there is such thing as normal when go through this... so if i was you i'd just sit tight and wait.... my DP says dont test early and i never have..!!! its hard though ..............

Try and stay    there are loads of girls who have had no symtoms and still got a BFP.. 

I test on Fri so Im only a day behind... and worry about the moaning we all do it.. we wouldnt be normal if we didnt....  

love Aliyah05 xxxxxxxx


----------



## caz2222 (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks for all the lovely messages they really really help.
Andrea -I'm so very sorry for you - if its any help I'm going through it all with you. I'm sobbing oneminute and trying to dust myself off the next. Just been to the shopsto buy tampax and wine....weird.

cazxx


----------



## bigchicky (Oct 11, 2007)

Aww thanks for you messages girls.  I wish you luck with testing too.
i am going the lakes in a log cabin with my hubby on Tuesday till Friday.  So we are chilling.
I dont think they have wireless in the logcabin, but I will find it somewhere to check my emails and the thread.
This 2ww is just a nightmare!!!
This website is just a godsend.  Does anybody know how you can place a donation or anything to help the site run?  I dont know what I would have done without it this last couple of months.
Thanks for all your support ladies.
Hope you are all well.
Love

Hayley xxxxx


----------



## bigchicky (Oct 11, 2007)

Caz enjoy your well deserved bottle of wine hunni.  If my AF arrives I will be joining you too.
Hope your ok.  
Love Hayley xxx


----------



## Beanie_35 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi Guys

Hope ye don't mind me crashing your site... i have been on Jan/Feb cycle buddies page.. I am testing this weekend.  Am so scared.. even reading back on some of the last few posts. Caz and Andrea - it brings it all back to me.. I was so devasted on my first round.  I cannot cope with the thoughts of a second BFN but whatever will be will be...

Sending you all lots of     

Beaniexxx


----------



## shellspain (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi LizzyB,
Can you please add me to the list of 2ww testers! Ill be testing on March 17th

thanks!

Shelly
x


----------



## Beanie_35 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi Zen..

You must be on cloud 9... or maybe cloud 4.5?
It is a great sign!


----------



## annie n (Feb 10, 2008)

caz and andrea i am so sorry, theres nothing else i can say   

anna.
x


----------



## Heather 5 (Feb 6, 2007)

hello all
sooo sorry to read about you Lady's who have received the witch or are having symptoms,  Like you Beanie it brings me back to the huge dissapointment of those BFN.  iv had tears running down my face just reading them.  but here we are going again & that is wot we may have to do until it works & it will  
& for all you BFP WELL DONE


----------



## Ands42 (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks Caz, I'm off to Tesco in a while, not sure if I can handle wine, but I'll try!!!

Went and had lunch with my friend, thought I'd try getting the old war paint on and facing the outside world. 

Being positive tho, went & bought my co enzyme Q10 to prepare for next time... All u can do really eh!!

Going to read my cookbooks and make some fab dinner, keep my mind occupied...

Aliyah, I'll keep looking for your mail saying you got your    good luck huni xxx


----------



## Beanie_35 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi Bok

Just noticed you are on this blog also... Hope you are keeping well since ET.. I am keeping up to date on your diary entry..  Sending you lots of    

Beanie


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow - it's definitely busier on FF during the week than at the weekend - thought I was the only one around this weekend.

Fionab - thanks for the info about pessaries.

Zengirl - great news so far, and I REALLY hope you still get a   when you test again on Thursday.

Annie N - thanks for the "orange" comments - I am sure I am going mad at the moment .... I took a brand new orange duster cloth into work in my handbag today, and kept it on my desk all day.  How daft is that!!!!  Thank goodness nobody asked why it was there!!!  My new handbag has orange on it (bought before I realised the significance) and I just keep looking around for other orange things.

Caz & Andrea - like everyone else, I am so sorry about your news.  Not sure what to say, because nothing really makes it feel better, but please know that we all feel for you.  

Zoie - We are one day closer honey.  Still quite a few crampy pains today.  Not sure it it's good or not, but it reminds me things are still working!  Hope you had a good day.

To those for whom the   has arrived or who had a       .  For those of us still on the        

To whoever blew me lots of bubbles - thank you!  

Take care everyone. XXX


----------



## Corrinann (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi guys - so sorry to hear of all the BFN   Thinking of you all xxxxxxxx

Weldone to all the BFP  

I feel like AF is on way - no discharge or cramps but just bloated and heavy a vvvvv emotional - just like normal AF ?? Am day 7 post transfer - are these symptoms good or bad ? Am on  pessaries - will they stop AF ? ET on Wed 27th - when is earliest to test (17th is official but no way can wait that long)

thinking of you all xxx cx


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

corrinann- i felt like af was on its way and still do despite having bfp, so i dont think thats anything to go by, maybe its a good sign ive read a lot of women feel like this, ive also been very emotional too

ive been testing since5 days past et and the line was barely there at first but today its a definate bfp, could this be a chemical pregnancy or would the line have disappeared by now? i dont really know much about chemical pregnancies so any advice would be much appreciated, im now 11 days post et so embies are 14 days old.


----------



## caz2222 (Feb 16, 2007)

I think that sounds like a great sign cristina!

Quick update from me.....brown /red discharge (when I wipe as opposed to on knickers) all day. Definately feeling very AF. Spoke to doctor - he said that my af would have been due now so that most probably what it is. But he wants me to pee on a stick tomorrow. The only good thing about getting af today was not having the nightmare of seeing NOT PREGNANT on a stick, now I get that joy as well.

Been blubbing alot .....now just feeling absolutely exhausted and have another headache.Didn't even feel like drinking my wine!

Anyway - I'll be watching out for you all.
My dd looked at me and said "we'll all live happiliy ever after mummy" when I put her to bed tonight.....blub blub 

cazxx


----------



## bigchicky (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Caz

We are due to test the same day too hun.  Thursday....

Iv just got up and been the loo and when iv wiped myself iv got brown discharge (sorry tmi) like the start of AF....  Has anybody else had this and still got a BFP?  

Im gutted.. hubby keeps saying it still could be ok.. but im really unsure?

Can anybody help please?

Im going to speak to clinic today and ask can we do a test today.

Thanks
Hayley xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Andrea* ~  Take care hun xx

*Caz* ~  to you too.....i really hope it works out for you. Have you tested today?  

*Hayley* ~ hope you are having a lovely time....log cabin sounds fab  Thank you for thinking about donating to FF...that's really kind of you. There's a link in my signature too  Aw hun, just seen your other post.....i think as long as it's brown you don't need to worry so much and lots of people have gone on to get BFPs after having some brown spotting (or even red sometimes) Much luck if you do your test today  

*Hi Dizzy One* ~ welcome to the thread. Don't worry if you go too  all the lovely people here will be there for you (or are probably going a bit  too ) Good luck  
*
Hi Beanie and Shelly* ~ welcome to you too.....happy chatting and lots of luck for you 2ww  

*Fingersarecrossed* ~ congratulations.....really fab news 

*Zengirl* ~ congratulations to you too......i love what your DH said!! I know you're being cautiously happy until your test Thursday but i really hope you have a very happy and healthy pg 

*Christina* ~ how are you doing today......give your clinic a ring hun if you are worried at all about OHSS 

Sorry for not doing personals but hi to everyone and as always lots of luck  

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Good morning everyone sorry for being awol for a while

Well i have a confession to make me & dh could not wait & we done 2 tests this morning 2 days early & i got two   's !!!! i can't believe it we have got to the next step!!! yipee!!! We got one strong blue cross on a clearblue test & a simple Pregnant on the digital one!!    My trigger injection would be out of my body by now so one must presume i am pregnant which is exciting. Me & dh are excited but are very aware that this is just the begining of another part of the journey where things can still go wrong but we are over the moon!!! I will do another test on test day & ring my own doctor & try to get a blood test to confirm aswell.

Sorry for the me post i am all over the place now!!!   

Love to you all hope you are all well

Love Susie XXX


----------



## mooer (Nov 28, 2006)

Wow Susie that's fab!!!!!!  Here's to a happy and healthy next 8 months!

Amanda
x


----------



## caz2222 (Feb 16, 2007)

keep losing message-so will be brief

susie  - congrats

its a BFN on the stick for us and af arrived in full
taking a break and then will hopefully be able to defrost our 3 frosties (last time non survived the thaw). will be back in a month....with what i PROMISE will be a morepositive attitude!!!!!!!
Would love any positive FET stories!!!!!!?

big x and all the luck in the world to all
cazxx


----------



## Fionab (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome Beanie and Shelly 

Susie, congratulations on your BFP 

Cazx, sorry that you got a BFN 

I'm getting strong AF type pains in the middle of the night but nothing else. Has anybody else had this?  My boobs are less sore but still veiny.
Fiona


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I've been reading the many pages over the last week or so. It really does help me during the 2ww and stops me going completely  .

I had my clomid increased to 100mg this cycle and I'm now day 30 and still no AF. I got a   this morning so I'm guessing its just going to be a long cycle. My last few on 50mg were only 24 days. Has this happened to anyone else??

Bibi x


----------



## Fionab (Aug 30, 2006)

Bibi, sorry about your BFN


----------



## LYNNWIL (Feb 5, 2007)

Hello 2ww Ladies,

Well it's all over for us i'm afraid, got   AF in full force this afternoon.    

I was SO confident it had worked for us this time! We are absolutely GUTTED.

All the "symptoms" I had were obviously in my head! Think i'm going completely  Crazy!

We did everything by the book! Accupuncture, no caffeine, no alcohol, all the right foods, vitamins, minerals LOTS of bottled water, rest, brazil nuts, pineapple juice, Just about everything.

Life is SO cruel and this IVF is like a lottery, you just have to have the winning ticket, and we just don't seem to be that lucky!

I hope I haven't disheartened all you 2ww girls by posting this miserable post! There is light at the end of the tunnel for some of us, but just not for all of us.

Going to take time out and try to be happy and "normal" once again, we have not been either of these for a VERY long time 

So GOOD LUCK to all 2ww Ladies in this IVF Lottery, and sendind   to everyone.

Take care 

Lynn. x


----------



## mooer (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh Lynn I'm so sorry    

This IF lark doesn't get any easier does it.....

Amanda
x


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

lynn- so so sorry to hear your news, your right life can be so cruel, really hope you get your dream in the future    x


----------



## Beanie_35 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi Lynn

So sorry to hear your news hon..  Sending you lots of     

Beaniexxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fionab (Aug 30, 2006)

Lynn, I'm sorry about your BFN.  IVF is really hard and as you say it is a lottery.

Fiona


----------



## Ands42 (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi again girls

Sorry to hear about your BFN Bibi, and you too Lynn....

My sentiments are with you Lynn, its a real guessing game with IVF, I didn't have too much symptoms, but just had a "feeling" it had worked, the mind plays cruel games....

my AF came, but I still have to do a test on Sunday which will just kill me to see the BFN!!!!

I was a wreck on Sunday, and yest but feel stronger today, and positive that our time will come, its all you can do really.

Good luck to both for you next times   

Andrea
xxx


----------



## Heather 5 (Feb 6, 2007)

Lynn so sorry to hear you're BFN


----------



## Heather 5 (Feb 6, 2007)

Bibi so sorry to hear yor BFN


----------



## LYNNWIL (Feb 5, 2007)

Thank you girls for your kind words, and sorry to hear of your BFN Andrea, how do we manage to control all the emotions when we have all these synthetic hormones floating aroung inside of us!!?

DH is devastated too it's so hard for men they feel unable to do anything, men think of things in black and white, and it's completely out of their or our control!

Andrea, I know how you feel, I have to go to the hospital tomorrow with a sample to test and it's exactly like the last time, I have to sit there knowing full well it is BFN!

The Gin n Tonic is kickin in now, I know it doesn't help but hey what the hell!!

Take Care 2ww Ladies   to everyone

Lynn. x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello ladies - just read through all the posts from last night/today - wow, lots happening.

I don't like not to mention everyone, but there are lots of us here in the  .
Lynn, Bibi & Caz - I am sorry to hear about your BFN, it's so hard keeping positive in the , because it seems to hit harder if the   arrives.    

I have fought to stay positive since I was basted last Thursday, but its only 5 days into the  and I am already feeling like    might be on her way!  Really chirpy this morning, but started to get emotional and angry this pm.  Now I feel really tearful, and I'm hoping like mad that it's not what I think it is.  

Put on another orange t-shirt with "Life is Good" logo on the front to see if it cheers me up a bit.

Sorry for moaning ladies, but I'm battling to keep the     going.

Hope all those ladies testing tomorrow have some good news to cheer all of us up who are feeling a bit down.

Take care everyone.  XXXXX


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi Ladies,
Just a quick update from me it was a   for me today as expected.  Not sure we have taken it in yet.  we have a follow up on 17th March and now just have to decide if we go again straight away or wait for DH to come back in November and give me a break from this whole tx lark.  I think with Dh going in June I am erring on the side of a November retry, but will wait to see what Sue says.

Good luck to you all with your tx and I will hope and pray that you all get the wonderful   you all deserve.

Lots of hugs

Emma


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi All

Congrats to all the BFP's since I was last on.

And big   for the BFN's.

I am soooooooo tiered!!!!!  Don't remember being this tiered last time I got BFP.

To all of you in 2ww still, hang on in there, it's a long time but you'll get there.  Try not to analyse each and every twinge, since my BFP I have continued to have all sorts of pains in tummy, but I haven't bled so I'm still   for my scan date, can't wait to see if both have stuck.  After the 2ww the wait to the first scan seems an eternity, but only few weeks to go now.

Take care all, lots of baby dust and sticky vibes, and remember you're not going through it alone, don't be afraid to ask the silly questions, as some one on here will be feeling the same, or have an answer for you!

I am off for a very early night tonight, just fell asleep downstairs watching some thing about moving of an Egyptian monument on channel 5.  I promise to be back with more personals next time.

I am feeling nauseous and got a cold starting.  My DH been off with man flu, and now my DS caught it, so both of them will be at home tomorrow, but I'm off to work!!!

TTFN
Em


----------



## mooer (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi fellow 2ww-ers!

Well, I have a confession.  I tested early this morning (12dpt3dt) and I got a BFP!!  I'm cautiously optimistic but am panicking about chemical pg etc so will continue testing until otd on Sunday (16dpt3dt).

Emma - I'm so sorry hun. I think you're right to maybe take some time back for yourselves for a bit.  I truly hope the next time works for you and DP.

Amanda
x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello

Emsypops - so sorry.  

Mooer - Great news so far, keep optmistic - the signs are already there.

I think  is on her way - hoped to wake up this morning feeling more  but instead I'm .

DH not much help last night - but I don't think he realises how much I feel this is all up to me. I could really do with some positive help today please ladies.


----------



## Beanie_35 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi Michelle

Great news that you have a BFP... 
I see that you had your ET on 22nd and your test date is 9th... why so late for test date?

Beaniexx


----------



## Beanie_35 (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning All...

Have had a terrible night... Am so convinced it's not going to work this time... I am getting some mild AF cramps.  Had a crazy dream last night that I had to pee on my stick in a toilet in Tesco!  The problem was that the toilet was beside the entrance and the wall of the toilet was only about 4ft high!!  I had such a restless day yesterday and a restless night I did a test this morning  and it was BFN (first response test). I know it is so early as I am not supposed to test until Sunday.. My EC was 22nd of Feb..

Oh God this is torture... What do you think girls... should I be seeing more symptoms or what? Should I at least have a faint line??

Beanie


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Beanie and Julie

Don't give up hope - sending you both lots of     and 

xxxx


----------



## mooer (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi Beanie,

Not sure why its the 9th - my clinic say 16 days post transfer and will prob still ask me to test that day anyway.

Amanda
x


----------



## Beanie_35 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi Julie

i am sending you lots of     

Its so hard I know!  I have had a lovely positive message from another member this morning and it has cheered me up already..

Lots of   

Beanie


----------



## emnjo (Jan 17, 2008)

Julie Wilts said:


> Hello
> 
> Emsypops - so sorry.
> 
> ...


Period pains are also a sign of early pregnancy so hang in there!


----------



## bokbabe (Jan 17, 2008)

Ok *Zen*, now that you finally actually BELIEVE the pee sticks here goes...

    
            
   

WOO HOO... CONGRATS!!!

Hey *Beanie*
Sorry you feel rubbish hun, but it's definitely not over yet! I know how you feel though, as I woke up feeling completely normal, more normal than I have the past 6 weeks during tx and I am 7DPT. My (.)(.) have pretty much gone down to normal, AF cramps have all but stopped and my tummy has gone down a bit too. Now, in my head I know that it is prob due to the trigger leaving my system, but in my heart feel that it is all over 
Big   and here is a bit of PMA for all of us on this dreaded 2WW
                                     

Bok (+ Chesney) (1week into the 2ww)! xx


----------



## misha72 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi everyone,,, 

Not been on for a few days and I see there more BFP...   Congratuations to you!!!!  
And to the rest of the girls fingers crossed   

Ive only 2 days to go still test day and feel pretty low  today for some reason...might be the fact that i found out that my sister -in- law is pg yesterday.. I know I shouldnt let it get to me but its hard not to....

Just needed to tell someone how I am feeling....

Aliyah05 xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Beanie 35, Dizzy One, Emnjom - thank you for all your personal    .

Zengirl   - lets hope your   is contagious.

 Surrounded myself with orange today - tshirt/jumper/bracelet/cloth in handbag .... been out and bought some more pineapple juice (and succombed to the eccles cakes), and desparately trying to  .  Unfortunately this really feels like the dreaded AF onset - all emotional - and doesn't feel like I did when I was pg before.

I was so convinced I'd cope during the  , as we've been trying for so long anyway, but I had so much expectation this time.  I'm only 6 days into it and I'm struggling already. 

Must try to cheer up or there won't be any more bubbles blown or replies.  If anyone knows how you can kick someone up the   over the internet, perhaps that's what I need.  

Take care everyone.     to us all.


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

just thought id let you know is a BFN for me    my clinic want me to test sat to be absolutly sure cause ive had no bleed but i think thats just a formality as my meds are probably responsible for no bleed. anyway good luck to you all suexxx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh, Sue.        As usual I don't know what to say, because nothing really heals the sadness, but I am so sorry for your news.  

Time for chocolate.  Take care honey. XXXX


----------



## Kitty_Kate (Nov 2, 2007)

It's soooooooo hard not knowing. Day 10 and feels like forever!
BUT - AF pains are only little, and go away real quick - and i'm sure the last times they were badbadbad by now, so I'm closing my ears to AF's whining and focussing on being happy for our  beanie which I sososo hope is still there...

Be POSITIVE!


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I'm having a bad day today I'm afraid. I'm now day 31 but af as yet although the   definately going to be visiting soon. I got phonecall from hospital doc today and was told that my 21 day bloods were naff so no ovulation (of course that wouldnt be true if I ovulated later). Got to have 2 blood tests next month!


Sorry to be negative.............just feel  . My thoughts are with any of you who have got BFN's this time round.

Bibi x


----------



## Fionab (Aug 30, 2006)

Julie, I have a lot of AF type pains as well and have had for a few days.  It is so hard to keep going for these 2 weeks, especially when you feel like AF is coming.   

Emma, sorry to hear about your BFN 

Em, thanks for the good wishes and glad to know that these pains mean we can still get a BFP.

Amanda, congratulations on your positive result and I hope they keep coming up positive.  

Beanie, sorry that you are feeling so down.  

Zengirl, glad that all your tests are showing positive. 

Bok, I know what you mean about knowing it is probably the trigger but feeling it is over, I have felt like this on and off for the last few days. 

Aliyah, I test on Friday as well and I'm just trying to keep positive today but it isn't easy. 

Sue, sorry to hear about your BFN but do test on Sat like the clinic says. 

Kate, I hate these AF pains they are just messing with our heads, making you wonder if they are good or bad news.

Bibi, sorry to hear that AF is coming, at least with 2 blood tests next month you can be more sure when you are ovulating. 

I am just back from having a facial and it was wonderful, even better it was free as I had a voucher from MIL.  I did have to tell her I might be pregnant as she used different oils.  Still getting AF pains but test date is getting closer.
Fiona


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Bibi - Sounds like it's a   day for lots of us today. I'm sorry you are feeling so negative, but it makes me feel like there are other people with a real parallel to where I am. I am so  today it makes me really sure that AF is on it's way. 

Fionab - This really is hard isn't it - when do you test? I have a feeling I'm going to get AF before test date of 13th anyway.

I had to go to Boots today, and decided to buy some pee sticks, although I don't think I will need them this month.

Just read this back, and I sound like a right moaner!!!! I am sorry for inflicting my misery on anyone that reads this. It does help to "offload" somewhere though - just sorry it's on you all.

Take care everyone. XXXX


----------



## Beanie_35 (Jan 29, 2008)

Julie

I agree.. Today was bad!!!! but it is so wonderful having all you guys to speak with..

I just went to town and bought a dress for €280 which I don;t  have the money for after paying for this recent course of ICSI and won't even fit me if I get a BFP (which would be great)... but hey!  I am not thinking rationally at the the moment!

Beaniexxxxxx

    to all my lovely ladies


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Beanie 35 - Rational? What's that  I think when IF starts all sense of rational being just goes (well it did with me!).  If the dress makes you smile and takes your mind off things, I say it's the right thing.  Saying that, I am steering very well clear of shops at the moment, in case I can't be rational either - and not only do we have our treatment to pay for, but some   drove into my car in my work car park and just drove off so we are having to pay for those repairs too!!!

Just been to yoga and feeling a lot more chirpy now thank goodness, coz I've been a right misery today.  Thank goodness dh wasn't at home to suffer it!  Hope it lasts!!!  Apologies to anyone that I "brought down" to my miserable level last night or today.

So      everyone, and hope tomorrow brings some more  's.  XXX


----------



## Beanie_35 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi ladies

Looks like its all over for me..Start of my AF today...the same brown discharge as last time.. Ah well.. It just wasn't meant to be!

Best of luck to the rest of ye..

Lots of love n hugs

Beanie xxxxxxxx


----------



## MV (Jan 23, 2008)

everyone, wondering if I can join in with all you 2ww girls.  

I've been reading through this thread and I'm really sorry to all those who have got a BFN in this treatment  

Congratulations to all those who got a BFP  

I am on my second day of 2ww had the ET on Tues and I'm just hoping, hoping that our lovely embryos are really warm and snug and would love to stay   

It's really difficult to know what to do for the best at the moment but advice seems to be just to carry on as normal  

Hope you are all feeling well especially if dosed with all these lovely hormones,   take care, chat soon MV


----------



## Fionab (Aug 30, 2006)

Julie, hope you will be needing those pee sticks this month.  That was terrible of the person driving off, was it someone from your work or could it have been anyone?

Beanie, I'm really sorry that AF has arrived.   Hopefully it won't turn out to a full bleed.

MV, welcome to the thread.   It is really hard to know what to do during 2ww but just don't overdo it.

I am testing tomorrow so fingers crossed.  I feel nervous and part of me is too scared to test in case it is negative but I know that is silly at the same time.  The AF type pains have eased but I now have a stabbing type pain sometimes.
Fiona


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

AAArgh - just typed a long post for the 2nd time and lost it again!!! It's really not my day....

Fionab - Just replied on another thread to you. I'm having the same sort of pains today - general AF, then stabbing ones. Could it be implantation at only day 7 post IUI? I suspect it's just AF..... I PROMISE I won't open my pee sticks till next Thursday if my AF stays away (does anyone else make mad promises? Maybe it's just me ). Don't know who hit my car, but think it was a skip lorry. I was so  when it happened, but this 2ww has given me something else to focus on. It's not just the cost (although that's bad), it's the inconvenience of not having the car.

Beanie - I'm sorry that your AF arrived, honey. 

MV - welcome to the 2ww thread. I've survived 7 days by taking it relatively easy, drinking pineapple juice, wearing orange a.m.a.p, eating well, and going to bed early with lukewarm baths. Even if nothing works, I will know I've done my best. Good luck and I hope all your dreams come true.  &  to you.

Bibi - I hope you are having a better day sweetie. I feel much better after my yoga session last night (less tearful) but still convinced AF is on it's way.

I'm scared I'm going to lose this post as well, so will end now. Apologies to all those ladies I didn't mention personally. Good luck &  to everyone. XXX


----------



## spatch (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi all ive been bad bad bad!!
did a test and im only 5 days past ET dont no what i was thinking

of cause it was BFN

just need reassurance that i could still end up with a BFP!!

How silly am i!!! feel very guilty now!!


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi all 
well nothing to report really get slight back ache and thats it today is day 6 so not expecting to have any symptoms really
was wondering on average when should embie implant and start getting some niggles.
it wierd cause i had some af type pains on my first iui
on my second i have loads of niggles and felt like period was coming since day of basting.
and this one ive had nothing abit of backache and nipples sore buts thats it 
at the mo i just want to get it over with so i can then know whats to come in the future


----------



## Corrinann (Sep 19, 2007)

Spatch - know how you feel - I tested a couple of days ago at day 6 - am on day 9 now - not supposed to test till 17th - will never make it till then !!

Hi all - hope everyone is wellxxxxxxx


----------



## Corrinann (Sep 19, 2007)

Just wanted ask - when it the earliest you can test after ET (with ET being day 1 ) ?


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks for all your encouragement!

Day 32 and still zilch........................I cant believe taking 100mg of clomid has done this to my body  

Bibi x


----------



## bokbabe (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi Corrinann
We both had 1 embie transferred on the 27th Feb, so we are pretty much along the same lines time and testing wise, yet my official  test date is the 12th...how come yours is the 17th?

I feel like AF may be coming fellow 2WWaiters  , so I am going to do a NON AF dance for all of us:
[fly]             [/fly]


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Good evening ladies,

Zengirl - great, great news & you tested early .... now I'm tempted .....  

Spatch - It's 1 week since my IUI & it's so hard to resist testing early.  I totally understand.  

Zoie - still a few pains & expecting AF, but like you I just wonder when implantation is likely to be happening (if all my prayers have been answered so far)?.  Some weird pains today which weren't like usual AF, but I'm too scared to think it could be anything other than AF.

Corrinann - thanks for the non AF dance - lets hope it works for us all.  

DH very "sensible" this evening, which didn't help - along the lines of "well, we know there's only a slim chance, and it's only the first time".    I need    not   .


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Caz* ~ very sorry to see your news hun.....sending many hugs and much luck for your frosties 
*
Bibi* ~ many hugs to you too......have you got your AF yet 

*Aw Lynn* ~ it _is_ a lottery hun and a really cruel one. Be kind to yourself 

*Emma* ~ so sorry for you too.....good luck with your follow up 

*Sue* ~  

*Andrea and Alliyah* ((((hugs))))

*Julie* ~ how are you doing....here'e some lucky orange for you   

*Fiona* ~ don't worry too much about the cramps....have you seen the thread about BFPs and AF pains. I'll dig it out for you  Much luck for tomorrow  

BFP ~ AF Pains during 2WW: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;viewResults

*Lottie* ~ good luck for you too  

*Beanie* ~ how are you doing hun...has the bleeding eased up. If it's just a little brown then i'm sure there's still some hope. Take care xx

*Hi MV* ~ welcome to the thread....what day so you test? Loads of luck  
*
Hi Zoie, Corrinann, Bokbabe and Em* ~ hi there, hope you are all ok. Sorry if I've missed anyone out today......i've spent all day thinking it's Friday!

*Amanda* ~ that's looking really promising hun....did you test again today?

*Aw Spatch*  of course you could still get a BFP....you're way too early!!

*Susie* ~ congratulations to you hun 

*Zen* ~ many congratulations to you too...fab levels 

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hayley ~ i forgot you!! Any news today?


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

I hope you all dont mind me popping on i just wanted to wish those of you in that dreaded   
My fingers are crossed for you too       I hope that you all get
That well deserve   real soon.

  Congratulations   to those of you that got a   I am so pleased for you i bet your over the moon  
And well up high on that   best wishes for the furture..........

I am sorry for those that got  I am thinking of you all you here's sending you all a cyberhug  
Take care everyone love nicky xxxx


----------



## shellspain (Oct 29, 2007)

Corrinann - Im due to test on 17th too so only 5dpt and im already going mad. Been really positive since ET then last night I just slumped into a real low...couldnt snap out of it. Fortunately Ive woken up feeling so much better!

Bok, Spatch and MV my fellow loonies   

Julie - my DP was exactly the same with me yesterday. In fact he almost said word for word what your DH said. Very kindly reminded me that we knew it was only a 35% chance of success, the odds are against us and that theres no point getting upset in advance of test date. Now I know he wants this as much as me but why the hell do they have to be as you said  so $$**** sensible

Todays a new day and lets get some positive vibes floating round ladies. There have been a lot of successes posted on FF lately!!


 for all of you who have had bfns..sending you all lots of love and   for whichever direction you next choose to go in.


love
Shelly
xx


----------



## solar2001 (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi all,

Rather belatedly joining the thread as I have only just spotted it.

Aliyah, wrote 3 replies to your Feeling Low post  and lost them all aaaghhh. Good luck for today. 

.... to those who haven't had good news and   to those who have.

I'm on my 2ww....after DE and ICSI at IMF in Murcia, Spain. 2 embies at 7 and 8 cells.  
Think I'm the only one there (at IMFER) so feeling a bit on my lonesome. Testing on the 10th...hopefully.

Feeling absolutely crap at the moment...I definitely feel like AF is on it's way. My boobs feel sore (the same kinda soreness as PM).  I'm struggling with a few things...in my head and practically 

I can't find a local clinic to do the blood test and deliver the results on the same day! Have others had this problem? I'm in Sheffield by the way.

My DP and I are gonna kill each other soon... I talk about my worries and he suggests that I shouldn't read the stories of others of FF cos it makes my worrying worse. He says we are both going through it but at the moment it doesn't feel like it. He's just making things worse.

I can feel I'm gonna spend most of my day in tears.

What a bleeding moanie entrance onto a thread..... 

solar xxx


----------



## Kitty_Kate (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm still here, and keeping very quiet cos I feel really hopeful this time! Need to kep my fingers and legs crossed. I'm on Day 12 PT and still no twinges or bleeding. I'm sure previously by Day 12 I had cramps and even spotting.  
But if this works this time I'll eat my hubbie - cos this time we only had one emby at only 5 cells put back.
Oh boy, Solar, I think your DH is right, you know, now I've started talking I'm getting nervous so gonna go....

Love to all,
Kate
x x x


----------



## Kitty_Kate (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh, I meant to say I've been testing every day forthe past week. Really daft cos the tests I bought aren't very sensitive, and I know that the BFNs ae simply cos it's too early, so they're not worrying me. Yet. I just keep trying in the hope that one day that second line will appear before AF!!!!

Oh, and DH says to tell you he's keeping his fingers crossed too!!!

Good luck everyone
  

Kate
x x x


----------



## solar2001 (Sep 9, 2007)

Kate keep smiling and sending you lots of  

Lynne
xxxxx


----------



## bigchicky (Oct 11, 2007)

Hiya Ladeeeezzz

Zen .. congratulations hun....

I also got a BFP       YAAAAAAYYY

Me and hubby are still in shock I think.  We come home from the lakes early last night instead of today as my family wanted to celebrate ha ha.

I just sat wanting to fall asleep whilst they all got drunk around me.  But it was nice to see everybody so happy for us.

I have a scan booked for March 27th at 1.50pm to see how many we have.. SCARY!!! ha ha

I hope everybody else is doing ok?  Sorry for the lack of personals..

Love Hayley & bump! he he he he


----------



## spatch (Jan 17, 2007)

congrats hayley


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Morning, ladies.  

I am devastated - AF just starting - as usual, brown discharge first (tmi - sorry).  Feel like someone poured concrete into my heart & lungs last night, just so heavy hearted.  DH's practical comments last night about the odds didn't help either.  I think I knew on Tuesday that this was going to be the outcome, but I tried to stay positive.

Looking at the calendar, I suspect that if I'm lucky enough to ovulate next month it will be over the Easter weekend - so no chance for IUI, as the clinic will be closed.

I think I really underestimated just how hard this 2ww and treatment was going to be.

Sorry to be such a sad bunny.

Shellspain – It’s not like we don’t know the odds, but I’d rather not keep being reminded.  Everyone has a chance at a miracle I think.  My egg reserve is so low that the chances are really slim, but whilst I’m still having cycles and ovulating I refuse to give up hope.  Don’t let your DH eat away at your positivity.

Bigchicky - Great news, honey, reminds us that it's worth the pain of it not working for the chance of the BFP feeling.  Good luck with everything.

LizzyB – Thank you, but it looks certain that orange just didn’t work for me this time.  Not sure if I need to “drop out” of the 2ww thread now and find another “home”?

Sorry ladies for lack of personals today, but I truly wish you all the    's and   for you all.  Take care everyone & thank you for getting me through the first week.

 &   to everyone.  XXXX


----------



## bigchicky (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Julie

So sorry and sad for you hunni.. BIG HUGS.. Im really really sorry....

Love Hayley xxx


----------



## mungo (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi everyone
I've been ok so far but today have woke up really depressed, feel like I have PMT.  Did a test this morning (its only day 7 post ET), so obviously its going to be a BFN.  But I keep thinking of my friend who got a BFP on day 8 post ET and now has a baby girl.  I'm a nurse so am able to get hcg tests form work, which is lethal because I have about 10 of them.  I was good last time and didn't test until day 13, I must stay away from those tests.  
I haven't got any symptoms, just the sore boobs (from cyclogest) and have the odd twinge.  I know I must be more positive but have convinced myself that it hasn't worked already.
Congratulations to all the BFP and I'm sorry to all the BFN.  Good luck everyone.
Tannie


----------



## solar2001 (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow, what a rollercoaster today.

Hayley fantastic I can tell by the number of colours jumping around the screen that you are one very happy woman.

Julie I'm so sad for you   . Can't send enough of them, but I know that no amount will make you feel light of heart.

Mungo - I tested on day 7 using a test that I had got off the internal, but then couldn't find the instructions so threw it away and have managed to resist the urge...also been banned by my DP. 

I'm now day 9, I also feel PMT like and have really sore boobs...I guess we both ought to try to stay + but I can't help feeling AF on the way.

Sending   to everyone else

Lynne
XXX


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Thought I'd join this thread.....nice to see fellow loonies, Shellspain, Spatch, Zen(Big Congrats  ) & Bok.

Had blasto ET yesterday, testing Sat 22 March.

My heart goes out to those who have had a BFN .  Wishing future testers    

I'm off to Ireland for a week on Monday, hope to catch up with you all on my return.

Take care
Mummy P x


----------



## bokbabe (Jan 17, 2008)

*Julie,* I am really sorry to read your news   Hope you and DH take care of eachother.

Hey *Caroline, Shell and MummyP*, fellow  how you guys doing? Caroline, I can't believe you tested at 5DPT!!!   Stop that cos you'll only wind yourself up!!!
MummyP, congrats on your blasts 
Shell, I know what you mean by the days DRAGGGGING! How you doing on your symptom spotting?

*Hayley * HUGE CONGRATS on your  was a bit worried about you after the spotting, but that's fab news 
Hope everyone else is hanging on in there! I really do feel like AF is on her way - am 9DPT - as am very emotional and had bad cramps last night. Trying hard to remain  but you guys know how it is!!!

Love to all,
Bok xx
   
(take a look at my 2WW diary)


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Bokbabe, Solar 2001, Bigchicky,

Thanks for your   's ladies.

Just got busy cleaning the bathrooms .... about to tackle the kitchen and then get the duster out.  Nothing like a bit of busy-ness to stop the tears from falling.  

 to you all. XXX


----------



## bigchicky (Oct 11, 2007)

Hiya

Julie big hugs hun...  Hope your ok.  

Bok.... I really did feel like AF was coming.. infact i still do its weird...  But I stil got BFP..  So hold in there.  

Everybody else helllo  ang good luck xxxx

Hayley xxx


----------



## spatch (Jan 17, 2007)

Bok - i know i know i am now behaving with no more early testing!!

as for symptom i have none only the occassional AF type pain!!

i am being to feel the time dragging now though

Caroline


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

hi everyone

haven't been on the 2ww board for a while but that's me on my 4th 2ww as of yesterday....test date 21st march....everything crossed!!


----------



## bigchicky (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi girlies... 

Im still on a high... im sending you all lots of my BFP vibes and fairy dust   

I am really thinking about you all now.

Take care

Love Hayley xxxxx 
(PS can i still stay on this thread to wish you all luck?)
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## misstattoo (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi LizzyB ,you can amend  me on your list, It's all over for me earlier than expected. AF came,so tested eary BFN


----------



## bigchicky (Oct 11, 2007)

AWWW MISSTATTOOO... Im sooo sorry.  BIG HUGS  
Im really sorry!!!!
Take care

Love Hayley xxx


----------



## misha72 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi everyone 


I CANT BELIEVE IT IVE GOT A        
We are still in shock!!!!!!!!

Just wanted to say thanks to all the girls that have kept me going these last 2ww.. youve been great..  

HAYLEY- CONGRATULATIONS HONEY!!    you deserve it....

Good luck to all those girls on 2ww..  
Take care 

Aliyah05xxxx


----------



## bigchicky (Oct 11, 2007)

Hiya.... CONGRATULATIONSSSSS  YAAAAAYYYYY  Im made up for you Aliyah

        

What date is your scan?

Hayley xxx


----------



## misha72 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi Hayley,

Thanks honey..  

Scan date 26th March.... then I find out if its one or two..... hurrrrrrrray!!!!!!!!!!

Keep in touch... and let me know how scan goes... Happy tummy growing...   

Aliyah05 xx


----------



## bigchicky (Oct 11, 2007)

Hello again Aliyah...

I will defo keep you posted.  Good luck!!!  my scan is the day after you...

Do you feel any different? I still have AF like pains... back/leg ache.....  its weird!!!

Take care, happy tummy growing xxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Aliyah05 [fly]   [/fly] You ladies with BFP's give us all hope. Good luck with everything.

Bigchicky - Thanks, yeah, I'm not too bad. Just kept busy today (total reverse to last Friday). 

So ladies, where's my new "home" thread in FF now I'm off the 2ww? I'm a bit lost now. 

XXXX


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Julie - sorry  to hear your news and    to everyone else too. There is an IUI TTC thread and people on there are at all different stages of tx - waiting for it, on 2ww, BFP's and sadly BFN's. They're very nice and would make you feel so welcome I'm sure.


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

It's IUI GENERAL CHAT FOR UK (IUI GIRLS TTC PART 181) and they don't stop talking!!!!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Julie*  i'm so sorry hun.....have you had more bleeding or was it just the brown?

The IUI TTC thread is a good place to go....here's a link for you:

IUI Girl's TTC - Part 181: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=131204.375

Let me know if you need any more help hun 

*Misstattoo* ~ so sorry to see your news too....many many hugs 

*Hi Nicky* 

*Hi Solar* ~ aw hun, sending you hugs...hope you and DP are ok  Have you tried the Location Boards? Someone there may know of a clinic.....you'll find the boards here  Here's the link for the Yorkshire Board: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=256.0

*Hi MummyP* ~ welcome to the thread...have a lovely time in Ireland  

*Debbie* ~ hi, welcome back and loads of luck to you  

*Kate* ~ oooh, not long now......do I need send the  

*Hayley* ~ wow congratulations hun 

*Aliyah* ~ comgratulations to you too 

Both of you have a very happy and healthy pg 

Hope everyone is ok,

Much love, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Ands42 (Feb 17, 2008)

Aliyah

Huge congratulations babe, I've been looking throughout the day to see if you got your BFP, I'm so so happy for you, and for you too Hayley, like someone else said you give us all hope!!

have healthy happy pregnancies ladies, and enjoy your bump....

Luv & best wishes
Andrea
xxx


----------



## solar2001 (Sep 9, 2007)

Mistattoo so sorry    That it is really crap. I feel for you hun. All our thoughts are with you. Take the best of care and be kind to yourself.

Aliyah....Brilliant , I know that you have had some pretty down days of late and I'm so happy for you. You can have your own celebrations now instead of having to be content listening to everyone elses.

Lizzy B thanks for the link to the yorkshire board. Still finding my way around and I hadn't thought of that...but not at my lateral thinking best a the moment

To all with  ....Lavish yourselves with kindness and your lovely bumps with love.

My day hasn't got any better. I have had some serious AF twinges, had to take to the settee tonight, I get cramps everytime I stand up...feel dizzy...this can't be right. DP been lovely today, with flowers and dinner made. 

But I just daren't let myself feel positive cos it all feels so ominous...thought I'd be more matter of fact than this.

Highs and lows eh? 

   to all others with everything crossed!

Lynne
xxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Lynne ~ all the symptoms sound normal hun....what a sweetie your DH is 

I have a confession to make......i had a total blank and I had to ask someone where Sheffield was so I could give you the right link!   

Andrea 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## solar2001 (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks Lizzy,

Just been reading some of the other threads, and the poll on AF pains during 2ww and I think I feel a bit better (90% of BFP have pains). Feel a bit ...p'haps shouldn't have got into such a flap, but feeling much happier now.

What a bloody brilliant site this is!

Sheffield...4th biggest city in the country ...shame on you....but your forgiven  .

Night all..tomorrow will be a day closer....I can feel the hpt calling from the cupboard.

Lynne
XXXX


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Spooks - thanks for the info on a new "home".  Will pop over and introduce myself today.

Lizzyb - thanks also for the info.  I've still not got proper AF but this is just typical for me.  Days of build up to it, then a day when you think "wow, maybe I'm wrong" and then it starts properly.  I'm not expecting it to be anything else.  I also did something weird when I got out of bed this am - kind of "twisted" an ovary or something (if that's poss).  Still uncomfortable now.

Well, today's gonna be a trial again - my dd has another party to go to this afternoon, at an indoor play centre.  Seems to be a haven for pregnant ladies with other children and newborn's - always a tough place to be when you feel low.    Stiff upper lip

Aren't I a misery .... sorry ladies..... hope you all have good weekends & hopefully when I check in next there will be some more BFP's.

Take care.  XXXX


----------



## Fionab (Aug 30, 2006)

Afraid it was a    for us this time.  AF has not yet arrived - when does it normally arrive after a BFN?

We are going to take some time and decide what to do next.
Fiona


----------



## bigchicky (Oct 11, 2007)

Fiona... BIG HUGS hunni   ... so sorry to hear your news..... Iv been waiting to hear from you.
I hope your ok. were all here if you need a chat.

Lynne... I also thought AF was coming and even had slight bleed, but i got a bfp!!  Stay positive hun!!!  

Hello to everybody else 

Lizzi, thanks for your comments too.  Im still in shock... doesnt feel real.  

Love Hayley xxx


----------



## solar2001 (Sep 9, 2007)

Fiona, so sorry to hear your news.   . Crap time

Julie, you sound so down. You dealt with this so far and you'll get through it even if it does feel pants. At least we both have a dd and a dp. I keep looking at my son today and trying to remind myeslf how lucky we are...even though it don't feel like it right now.

Despite getting up feeling more optimistic this morning, I did a hpt today and it was a BFN. Obviously I won't know for def until Monday but it doesn't look promising...not even a faint glimmer of a line .  Looks like I'll be joining you on the ther thread.

This was my first time around, although at 44 I ain't got so many cracks at the whip. I have no idea how those of you who have been through this several times, cope. If that applies to you I ake my hat off to you.

Sending lots of it to those about to test. Big hugs.

I'll let you all know the definate result on Monday or Tuesday 

Lynne
xxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

I feel guilty still posting on here, but you've been so supportive.

Solar 2001 (Lynne) - I'm still keeping everything crossed for you till Monday.  I am ok today - tough time at a kiddies party this pm with pregnant ladies and newborns around, but hey - that might be us next time!  Just like you I am always thanking God for my dd - she is a true joy - but when you still feel like you want more babies it's hard isn't it.

Fionab - I'm so sorry honey ... wondered how you were getting on .....     This is such a tough time.


 's &   to you all.


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi there,
I'm back again!!!  Due to test from a natural FET with 1 blastie on the 19th.  Feeling like its not worked already & only had ET yesterday  

Fiona - Sorry to hear about your BN   xx


----------



## Kara.S (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

I have been reading your posts whilst i am on my 2ww!!

Congratulations to everyone who has got a BFP that is wonderful news!!!!

I am truly sorry to read about those who got BFN, It is a horrible rollercoaster that we are on with the TTC / IVF etc and just pray that we are all lucky enough to get off soon an one day gain our long awaited BFPs. 

I am currently on day 14dpt. I am have had IVF and had 1 4 cell embryo put back in (unfortunately only 1 fertilised out of 17 eggs! we have unexplained infertility!!). Our clinic has asked us to wait until the 12th March to test! 

Since 12dpt i have had slight spotting. All brown only when i wipe. i have worn a sanary towel but nothing has come on to it (if not a tiny winy amount!). 

I tested on 12dpt (midday using a sainsburys own make test) and it was BFN. My clinic said it was too soon, but not sure really.

PRAYING FOR A MIRICLE!!!! 
Thanks for listening ladies x x


----------



## Kitty_Kate (Nov 2, 2007)

Just got back from clinic, where it's a BFN.
And I was sooooo sure this time.
No AF pains or anything, whereas in previous cycles I had my period by Day 8 PET.
I don't get it.
Oh well, what to do?

Good Luck to all you gals still to test


----------



## solar2001 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Julie*, for goodness sake don't feel guilty for still being around...familiar faces are wonderful, as is your continued support. Sorry you have had a rough day at the party. When you are trying for a baby and not getting anywhere, it feels like everyone else in the whole world is either pregnant or has babe in arms. Thanks for your good wishes for Monday. I've still not given up.

*Vino*, welcome back and   for this time around.

*Kate...*soooooo sorry to hear your news. We just never know 'til we do the final test do we. There seems to be no standard pattern...AF pains be good or bad...no pains can be good or bad. 

*Karas*, hun were both in the same boat here.....and I've got everything crossed for you.  

*Hayley*, those   have winged their way to Sheffield and implanted in my brain. It ain't over til the AF sings and she hasn't yet ....I'm currently warding the evil AF spirit away 

Lynne

xxxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Kate (in Kuwait) - I am so sorry honey.  . Will you be taking a break or starting again next cycle?

Solar2001 - Thank you honey for your reply, and I am still keeping everything crossed for tomorrow for you. The really frustrating thing is that I work Mondays/Tuesdays and will have no chance to log on and catch any news until I get home in the evening. Looks like DH will be cooking his own tea while I log on!!! 

AF arrived properly last night so actually made me feel a bit better - just want to relax over the next week and get positive again ready for next time. Maybe we are meant to have a December baby! 

Hope anyone checking in has a good Sunday. XXX


----------



## Kitty_Kate (Nov 2, 2007)

No breaks for me, *Julie * - I can feel the clock ticking.
BUT, I will definitely change clinic, as I've had a terrible relationship with this surgeon.
To be honest, The few other expats I met who'd used him all gave up, said he made them feel like just another number.
I shoulda listened, but no... I had to pove that he'd work for me. Yeah right!

But I'm not giving up - just making a change.
We're even looking at vasectomy reversal now. 
With advances in microsurgery it seems to be a lot more hopeful that when we started out 4 years ago. 
Who knows. I have an open mind.
I just wish there was some way of finding the other expats in Kuwait so I could get other opinions.....

*Lynne*, thanks for your kind words
Kate
x x x


----------



## Corrinann (Sep 19, 2007)

Hayley   - totaly fantstic - well done xxxxxxx

Fiona and Kate - my heart goes out to you on your -ves. Just to say thinking about you both and sending you positive vibes for the future xxxxx

Karas - I'm keeping everything crossed for you - I am 12 day PET (embies will be 14 days old now) - my clinic said to test on the 17th but I have just given in to teasting early - but as have been getting BFN with a glimmer of an another line - I would recomend waiting as I am driving myself crazy with early testing - thinking of you and looking for you BFP xxx

Lynne huge positive thought to you for Mon        and Julie hope you are ok xxxx

I am officially loosing the plot - the 2ww is by far the worst part of tx - I have taken to testing every day as don't have the mental energy to have the brain agruement with myslef each day re testing or not testing - they are all comming up BFN - I am now on day 12 post ET so embies with be 14 days old - surely I would have a BFP now ?? - My off test day is is not till 17th !!! I think testing will prepare me for the final BFN - on the cheap dip testers has anyone had a vvvvvvv faint line on the stip ? I keep thinking its maybe a little bit of hcg but surley it would be getting darker by now if it was ? and I am prob just imagining that there is a faint line as it is no where near as dark as the control line ?? Am v nervous and took last pessarie last night so all om own now - AF may come tomorrow ??

Sorry for 'me' rant 

love to and positive vibes to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx    cx


----------



## Kara.S (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks Corrinann,

I have to say i am having a very bad day today, currently 15dpt (my clinic test at 18 days) and i have been spotting since 12dpt (all brown and only when i wipe). I actually feel that this cycle is not meant to be!! - i have never been pregnant so do not know how my body would react. Just feel very low as somehow i just know!!! i tested on 12dpt and it was BFN! Still praying for a miricle though  

Also got a dull ache to the lower left side and worried about Etopic!!  

Krazy Katie, I am so sorry to hear that you got a BFN, it is truly heartbreaking. My thoughts are with you and your DH at this sad time. I wish you all the luck in the world for your next cycle x

Thanks for listening ladies x x x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

KrazyKatie - I know exactly how you feel about that dreaded tick tick sound.  Mine seems to get faster and faster.  I don't think it's good to feel under so much pressure, but it's hard to ignore time moving on.  I definitely think you should change clinic - think you need to feel really confident that you are in the best hands.  My clinic is an hours drive away, but all the nurses/consultants are great.  I wish you all the very best for whatever you decide to do.  XX  

Corrinann - Thanks honey, yeah I am ok.  Disappointed now, but not so emotional.  Just need to focus on the next chance (and get off the 2ww thread before I get kicked off  !).

Karas - Don't give up hope honey until   shows her ugly face.  Keep praying for that miracle - they can happen!    

Will blow you all some bubbles.   XXX


----------



## solar2001 (Sep 9, 2007)

Hello you lovely lot,

Julie all bubbles  gratefully accepted . Good to see you thinking forward...not trying to get rid of you hun, but I do detect a sense of you moving on and leaving us soon . 

Thanks for all your kind wishes for tomorrow. No AF yet. Tested again this morning  ...naughty. Still nothing, though in my head I thought there was a very very very very very faint line (Corrinann....ringing any bells here). DP said not....and to stop getting my hopes all raised. Reading everyone else posts, tomorrow seems quite early for me to be testing. Everyone else seems to be testing between 14 and 17 days after transfer.  My embies will be 14 days tomorrow and I will only be 12dpt...phaps I shouldn't be expecting the hpt to show yet? But not as hopeful as I'd like to be going into tomorrow. I have a horrible feeling it will be BFN but because no AF they will ask me to go back for another test...well I guess I will know tomorrow.

Corrinann..Keeping all my finger ad toes crossed for you  

I do understand the tick tick thing, but you are all wee bairns compared to me ....Krazy Katie, don't feel too stressed about the body clock thing...take your time, and check out what else is a available, you have got years yet hun. I'm inspired by some of the women on here who keep going and usually get there in the end.

Karas, sending you      . Not over yet hun.

This will be my last post B4 test results...I want to chill out with my boy DP and DS, in front of the tv and await my tomorrow's fate.

hugs and  to all.

Lynne
xxxxx


----------



## shellspain (Oct 29, 2007)

Im now 7dpt and Im beginning to really struggle.Ive been in a terrible mood all day, caused a blazing row with DP and generally just feeling crap. I think todays mood was brought on by a sudden eruption of spots (well 5 of them!). Im panicking its AF symptoms..then i remember reading 1 girls 2ww diary where she was getting lots of spots and got a BFP. I guess im just now at the obsessing stage!

I have no idea how im going to get through the next week without going insane! I didnt realise how hard the 2ww was actually going to be!!

Congrats and best wishes to all you girls with BFP
and   for all your girls who werent so lucky this time round.

xxx


----------



## bokbabe (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi Girls

I can TOTALLY relate to you all ref testing early!! I tested this morning at 11DPT and the digi stick practically screamed *NOT PREGNANT* at me, I was waiting for it to get a big stick out an whack me over the head while yelling "don't be so stupid...you didn't actually think this would work did you?!"!!
DH thinks its too early, but I just know...you know? I have absolutely no symtoms anymore, (.)(.) have gone back to normal etc and I just feel "empty". Will carry on with the pessaies tho and only test again Wednesday like a good girl  I have done some mourning today though and have at least been able to do it with DH here, if I had waited till wednesday, then I would've had to go to work after finding out and thet wouldn't have been fun!!!

*Corrinann*, your clinic seems to drag out the 2WW even longer than most others...do they offer water torture as a treatment too?  It's rubbish isn't it? 

*Shell*, hey you ! I think spots around day 7 apears to be the norm, so don't panic! Prob something to do with the progesterone. I must warn you though, the 2nd week is indeed the worst one, try and keep yourself busy 

Good Luck for tomorrow *Lynne* 

Hey *Julie*, you don't have to go anywhere if you don't want too...you are a great support to everyone! 
*
Krazy Kate and Kate in Kuwaite* big  

*Karas*, hang in there, it's not over till the AF sings (maybe I should listen to my own advice hmmm...)! 

Good Luck everyone else on this last and, by far the most emotional part, of the fertility journey. Sending lots of        to you all!

Bok xx


----------



## Corrinann (Sep 19, 2007)

Lynne - we know we shouldn't test early but ........... What kind of tests are you using ? My dh thinks there might be a line ?? Am going to get him to pee on it and then if that line comes up I'L know it is just the stick and not a preg line !!!!!! - will let you all know ! 

Shell - I think I coped pretty well through all tx but the 2ww is sending me insane - so know how you feel but really really try to keep busy - the time will go quicker and just think, If you are pregnant you don't want stress hormones around your embies xxxxx

bokbabe - postive vibes to you  

cx


----------



## bigchicky (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Ladeeezzz

Bok.... come on girly stay positive    

Lynne... good luck, thinking about you.    

Corrinan..... Big Bugs.. stay positive... rant away I dont mind...    

Sorry for lack of personals...Good luck to all of you testing soon.

Love Hayley xxxx


----------



## Kara.S (Mar 8, 2008)

AF has arrived!!!! BFN for us!!! We are gutted x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Fiona ~ i'm so sorry hun....take good care 

Kate ~ oh hun, I'm so sad for you too. Have you asked around the board to see if there is anyone in Kuwait? Good luck for your future tx 

Julie ~ you're welcome to post here as long as you like. I'm sorry AF arrived 

Karas ~ just seen your post too.....many hugs to you too 

Corrinann ~ i'll keep my fingers crossed that AF stays away  

Hi Shell (((hugs))) for today 

Bok ~ aw you are too early......hang in there  

Lynne ~ loads of luck for tomorrow  

Hi Vino ~ welcome and lots of luck to you & your frostie  

Hi Hayley ~ hope you are doing ok 

Beanie ~ any news today?

Big hugs everyone.....it's been a bad few days on here 

Much love,Lizzy xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Yep, it's Julie again .... 2ww addict (and orange addict, and fudge addict!).

Lizzyb - Thanks - It's hard to leave all these lovely ladies behind who've supported me (you inc.).  X

Karas - So sorry honey.    We've been there and we know not much helps, but know that we care.   

Corinnann - You made me laugh out loud about dh peeing on a stick!!!!  If only they had to go through it all like we do  .

Bokbabe - You made me CRY with laughter - I totally visualised a giant pee stick with a big stick in his hand!!!!  Thanks for your lovely comment about not kicking me off this thread.

Lynne/Solar2001 - More bubbles on their way then honey! Thank you for your lovely comments.  I'm supposed to be in IUI TTC part something or other but they all shut down for the weekend.  Sorry you're stuck with me.  Heaps and heaps of luck for tomorrow.    

Right, now the essay's over I'll depart.  Sweet dreams ladies.   &   to everyone.


----------



## emnjo (Jan 17, 2008)

Can anyone help?
I have been really stupid and tested at 12dpo tonight and got a negative... does it matter that I tested in the evening?? Please help I really thought it had worked


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

emnjo what was the treatment you had?


----------



## emnjo (Jan 17, 2008)

IUI with a trigger shot


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

well at least you know the trigger shot is out of your system so now best thing to do is wait till at least day 14 .
what day of you cycle was you basted?


----------



## moh (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi there, just had a FET - pregnancy test on Monday 17th...anyone else with the same test date out there?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi Moh, 
I'm testing on the 17 March too. 
I've had DE and had treatment in spain! X


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

best of luck girls  

xx


----------



## pendleberyl (Mar 9, 2008)

i am on 2ww after et 3rd march test date 17th march got everything crossedx


----------



## Beanie_35 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi Bok

Stay positive hon... you are hanging in there!

Emnjo 

Evening not a good time to test... It has to be in the morning to get the most accurate result!

Keep the faith ladies!


----------



## crazycat4 (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Girls 
Can I join you all? I've just started 2ww today. I've been through it before so not lookin forward to the madness so some support & chat will help keep me sane. Good luck to everyone


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

All the best girls   

I test on the 19th, not holding out much hope though as i think its failed already & i'm only 3 days into my wait 








babydust all round xxx


----------



## sunfizz (May 4, 2005)

Hello all.  I'd like to join here (briefly) - test day is Wednesday 12th, but I'm pretty sure AF is here - bits of brownish stuff for the past couple of days, just gone red this evening. Feel rubbish.


----------



## Corrinann (Sep 19, 2007)

Hello Bok - I test on Mon the 17th also but have been  vvvvvvv bad and tested already - result = inconslusive - conclusion = don't test early - how are you coping ? Hi to flipflopgirl to - mega vibes to all of us on the 17th and to everyone else x 

Hi crazy cat - how are you doing ?  Lynne - how are you ?

I tested again today - TWICE - day 13 PET - got feint line on cheap sticks in morning and then feint line on clear blue normal at night ? Am going to get CB Digital tomorrow so it can say preg or not inletters not bloody symbols.

Love to all cx


----------



## solar2001 (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi all,

Lot of new faces since yesterday...emnjo, moh, flipflop girl, pendleberyl, crazycat, sunfizz...hello all, and I hope you all get as much support here as I have...kept me sane...read some of the back diaries and be reassured by the fact that there are hundreds of other who have felt they were losing the plot during this awful 2ww. Think I spotted everyone but apologies if not.

Well so much for the bloody hpt....Corrinann and Bok stay   and beware all you rushing for the pee sticks early.....

they could be wrong because ......

it was a        . Now I'm panicking even more at every pain...does this ever get better 

Still in shock  I was so convinced that it was negative. Do not despair those who are getting AF pains...it could mean something but proably nothing.

I don't think I can believe it after a weekend of being convinced I wasn't. I even trailed around a shopping centre for 4 hours on Sunday .

Lizzy B, bicchicky, corrinann, shell, bok, vino thanks for all your   support ...and last but not least julie, sweetie those mass bubbles might have just done the trick...thanks hun xxx

We were given a 30% chance at the beginning of all this, so I know I am so so so lucky.

Karas, it feels so weird delivering my good news when you are in such pain.  .  My happiness is somewhat tinged with sadness. I know it has been a bloody awful few days on here, and so many of you have had a rough time. I just wanted to say that I am thinking of you all.  

I'm sure I won't disappear...this thread is  a bit addictive.

Love to all

Lynne
XXXXXXX


----------



## bigchicky (Oct 11, 2007)

Lynne.... BIG BIG HUGS and HORRAYYYY

I just knew it would be ok.  But you cant help feeling like that. I was the same too.

I know what you mean about feeling some sadness for people with bfn... I felt so bad posting when other people had bfn.  
Huge hugs to them people.

But I am sure they are very happy for us.  They know we will sprinkle our fairy dust for them and they will also get BFP soon!!!!

Ihave a little tear in my eye for you.

Good luck to anybody else who is testing soon     

Love Hayley xxx


----------



## pendleberyl (Mar 9, 2008)

COMING ON HERE IS KEEPING ME SANE . AM SO HAPPY WHEN SOMEONE HAS GOOD NEWS   MAKES ME FEEL THERES STILL A CHANCE FOR ME AND JUST SO GUTTED   WHEN NEWS IS NOT GOOD AS IVE BEEN THERE TOO AND MOST CERTAINLY KNOW ABOUT THE HURT AND HEARTBREAK AND SADNESS YOU FEEL   IS IT JUST ME OR DOES IT SEEM TEST DAY 17TH WILL NEVER COME  .AND ALTHOUGH I LOVE DH TO BITS THE CONSTANT ASKING IF I FEEL ANY DIFFERANT IS DOING MY HEAD IN. BUT IF HE DIDNT ASK WOULD BE MIFFED THE GUY JUST CANT WIN.        LOTS OF LOVE TO ALL YOU LADIES OUT THERE XXX TAKE CARE


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone

Hope you dont mind me joining.  Have been reading the thread.

Have been on medicated FET, had ET on 1st March and have not to test until 18th!!!  Am on day 10dpt.  Have had really bad backache and little brownish spotting when wipe.  When would be the earliest I could have do a sneeky test.  18 days is ages to wait.

Wishing everyone the best of luck.

Love aikybeats xxxx


----------



## Heather 5 (Feb 6, 2007)

hello all
iv not dropped in for ages just trying to catch up,  Lynn it was lovely to read about your result,  I tested this morning BFN had convinced myself that AF is coming,  Test not due till Thur so feeling a little more confident now.  congratulations to all you BFP,  My heart goes out to everyone with BFN when I read about you all it brings it back 
MaiaX


----------



## crazycat4 (Feb 21, 2007)

I was told not to test early by my clinic, but  as I had 5day blast transfer. I thought it was ok to test after 11 days instead of 14. What has everyone else been told? 3 days less torture would be great!!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Hi Moh and Flipflopgirl* ~ hope you both found us here.....thought I'd move you to where everyone is chatting. Welcome to the thread and lots of luck  

*Hi Pendleberyl* ~ welcome to you too 

*Crazycat* ~ hi there....what day do you test hun? It is a long time to wait after blasts.....did you clinic say 14 days?

*Vino* (((hugs))) hang in there hun  

*Hi Sunfizz* ~ welcome to you....hope the bleeding has eased up. Much luck for your test tomorrow  

*Hi Aikybeats* ~ great name......welcome to the thread  18 days is ages!!

*Bok* ~ all the luck in the world for you too tomorrow  

*Corrinann* ~ how did it go today.....did you test?  

*Aw Lynne* ~ just seen your news......fab hun. Congratulations 

Hi *Hayley, Julie and Maia* and sorry if I've missed anyone!

Much love, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## wendysworld (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi ladies can i join??

im day 1 of 2 ww wait but as i have blasts testing on 21st good friday (lets hope it is a good one!) got weird feelings low down already not like af though!

hi bok we were on loonies togther hun


----------



## bokbabe (Jan 17, 2008)

WOO HOO *Lynne* CONGRATS!!!   Fingers crossed I'll be joining you tomorrow, can't believe that 2 days before test day you were testing negative...just goes to show hey, the clinics must know a thing or 2 and that is why it's a 2ww and not a 10 day wait!!!  
Hey *Wendy*, don't worry... my brain isn't complete mush love I know who you are!!!   Welcome to the 2WW     your blasties are settling in!! 

 everyone else, hope you're hanging on in there!!! Only 1 more sleep to go for me   wonder if I'd actually prefer living in ignorant bliss after all this?!  

Bok xx


----------



## crazycat4 (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Lizzy B
Im due to test on 24th after blast transfer on the 10th March.


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Me again - the one who's not on a 2ww anymore but keeps gatecrashing!

Bokbabe - Wow one more sleep! Saying  & sending  for you honey. (Thanks for your post earlier. ).

Lizzy B - Still around, but had some really miserable news today. Clinic can't do IUI next month - one consultant off sick, one on holiday, for the week I expect to have it done. They don't even want to do scans to see if follies develop in case it "gets my hopes up" as we can't do the procedure. Gutted.  But, maybe that's what's meant to be ... perhaps it'll just work naturally.   

Lynne - [fly]      [/fly] Think that about sums it up. I am MADE UP for you. XXX

Corinnann - I am  & thinking  that those faint lines become great big thick lines. XX

Welcome to all the new 2ww ladies too.

 to everyone.


----------



## bokbabe (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey* Julie*, gutted you can't try again this month, bloody consultants and their holidays  

*Sunfizz*, how are you doing? Has the bleeding stopped? 

Just a short one, as have tea on the go and am multi tasking!! 

xx


----------



## Carolanne (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi Lizzy

Please can you add me to your list. Testing Tuesday 17th march.

Sending lots of      to all you lovely ladies in waiting

love carol x


----------



## Carolanne (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi Lizzy

I mean testing on the 18th..
carolx


----------



## Allijab (Mar 7, 2008)

Hello everyone. I am a newbie and just had my IUI today so guess I have entered the 2 ww which seems weird after so long of waiting. I test on the 25th March so will cross everything until then.

Hi to everyone else waiting and lots of    

Julie xx


----------



## sunfizz (May 4, 2005)

Hi Bokbabe - no, bleed still going.  Still light, but more of the red stuff now though - I'll do the test tomorrow, but more of a formality than anything else.  Still, the HPT was included in the cost of my treatment, so don't want to waste it...

Lynne - congratulations, great news.  Inspiring to hear from people who make it!!

Just out of interest, does anyone know why AF arrives even when on pessaries?  I'm on 2x400mg Cyclogest.  Does AF managing to make it through this signify anything?  My clinic has told me I won't get a full-on AF until I stop taking the pessaries, which I'll do after my BFN comes tomorrow morning, so why doesn't she stay away completely until that happens?  Sorry if this is a dopey question - this is all new to me.


----------



## emnjo (Jan 17, 2008)

Lambo
I can't help with your question but wanted to say good luck. It sounds positive anyway.

Emma


----------



## Daisy31 (Jan 14, 2008)

Hello everyone !!  Can I join you??  I am on the 2WW and I am testing on the 15th !!!    
This 2WW has to be the worse one I have had.  Waiting for first IVF results.

I have been dying to do a test early but promised myself I would not do this until the official day.  

Keep   one & all.

Daisy X


----------



## pendleberyl (Mar 9, 2008)

hi guys, just wanted to wish  sunfizz good luck for tomorrows got my fingers crossed for you  and would like to say hello to Allijab,Daisy31 and Lambo wishing you all good luck.... just 6 more sleeps till my test day its just going soooooooo slowwwwwww.
                love Pendleberyl xxxx


----------



## sunfizz (May 4, 2005)

As expected, BFN for me.  
Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## bokbabe (Jan 17, 2008)

It's a no from me too xx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Bokbabe/Sunfizz -   to read your posts.  I am still   that you will test again and get a BFP, if your AF hasn't arrived yet.   

Good luck to all you other 2WW ladies.


----------



## sunfizz (May 4, 2005)

Bokbabe - sorry to hear your news.   to you.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Sunfizz and Bokbabe ~ gutted for you both, i'm so sorry. Many hugs 

Hi Wendysworld, Daisy, Carol and Lambo ~ welcome to the thread....list is all updated. Loads of luck to you all   

Hi Julie ~ welcome to you too....you test on my DH's birthday  

Julie ~ hope you are ok today hun 

Take care everyone,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## wendysworld (Jan 31, 2008)

thanks lizzi

am i down to test 21st good fri hun ??

wendy


----------



## Shania35 (Nov 23, 2007)

Hello ladies, havn't been on this site for a while but need your advice.  I am 5 days post ET and am having lots of stomach aches.  They come on 5 mins or so after I eat and always in the morning, normally accompanied by diaorrhea.  On Monday I was stuck on the loo for 30 mins.  Nightmare. Most of the time it just feels like someone's trampling on my abdomen.  Getting some period pains too but nothing major.  No discharge at all. Might just be the Progesterone suppositories disagreeing with me but it wasn't this bad last time round.  Could this be a good sign?  

I got 13 Grade 2 embryos post ICSI which was a great result.  They put 2 good 5 cell embies back so feel more optimistic than last time.

Would love to know if anyone else had similar symptoms then ended up with a BFP?

thanks 
Shania


----------



## wendysworld (Jan 31, 2008)

Hiya

im testing good fri so bit behind you hun

just wanted to say iv been havin low pulling pains had 2 5 day blasts put back monday no af pains though these feel diff no loo issues but defo cramps yest worse than today most when stood up not too bad when lay flat 

hope this helps good luck for next week hun


----------



## Shania35 (Nov 23, 2007)

thanks Wendy.  Like you, most of my pains go away when I lie down but come straight back when I stand up again. Good luck for you too
x


----------



## Daisy31 (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi Shania,

After I had EC I had excruciating pain, my belly was huge (like it was full of wind) and I was really uncomfortable.  When I sat down and got in a comfortable position it was ok.  At first I couldn't walk properly, just taking little steps waddling like a pengiun! The doc said it was a reaction to the progesterone.  After ET I changed using progesterone from a suppository and over the days it's got so much better and I am back to normal (as can be during this mad 2WW).  I have not reacted to the progesterone like this before.

Good Luck   

3 nights and 2 days to my test !

Daisy


----------



## Shania35 (Nov 23, 2007)

thanks daisy.  Good luck for your test.  Crossing everything for you.
xx


----------



## flipflopgirl (Feb 19, 2008)

Hello to all you   waiters!!

Bokbabe & Sunfizz - so sorry it was a BFN for you both!  

Just wondered how my fellow testers that are testing on the 17 March are feeling? Any noticeable symptoms that are shouting out at you? 

This is so hard to do and keep sane. My emotions swing from one to the other every few seconds no matter what i do its always there..........am i or aren't i? I've had DE so haven't been through IVF/ICSI. I've had 2 5 day blast transferred on Sat 8 and one of them had hatched! I'm on 400mg of Utrogestan very 12 hours, which is the same as Cyclogst and 2mg of Progynova 3 times a day to promote womb lining. Only got some slight (.)(.) tenderness when i poke them, I've had a bit of a back ache and a few lower twinges now and then and some light headiness now and then! 

Some feedback would be appreciated! X


----------



## pendleberyl (Mar 9, 2008)

hi flipflopgirl .  i too am on 2ww after icsi treatment and waiting to test on 17th march . only symptoms ive had is very spore boobs since last week got slight discharge today and yest but had stomach cramps at the weekend too. dont know what to make of it all other than last time i only got to day 9 after et and today is day 10 so thats alittle achievement in itself although i am on double dose of cyclogest this time. am constantly thinking about the outcome and just  reading about all other 2ww helps although want to send love and  to sunfizz and bokbabe so gutted for you xxxxxxx anyway take care flipflopgirl .and goodluck to all other2ww ladies too x


----------



## minnie-me (Feb 15, 2005)

hi there,

i'll be testing tomorrow which will be 14dpt.
i have already tested on 12dpt and got a bfn but being transport ivf, i have 2 clinics and each gave me different days to test.

tomorrow will be the proper one though. 
i suspect i know what the outcome will be (bfn again) but i have to be sure.

good luck to you all for your tests

  

xxxxxxx


----------



## minnie-me (Feb 15, 2005)

hi there,

i'll be testing tomorrow which will be 14dpt.
i have already tested on 12dpt and got a bfn but being transport ivf, i have 2 clinics and each gave me different days to test.

tomorrow will be the proper one though. 
i suspect i know what the outcome will be (bfn again) but i have to be sure.

good luck to you all for your tests


----------



## mungo (Sep 24, 2007)

Hello everyone
I got my period last night (same as last time).  Absolutely gutted; trying to be positive and look forward but worried it'll never happen.
Good luck to everyone else
love Tannie


----------



## Corrinann (Sep 19, 2007)

Bokbabe, Mungo & Sunfizz - just to say I am thinking about you - and wishing you less pain and a fantstic future outcome - love and huge hugs xxxxxxxx

Minni-me - all the vvvvvvvvv best for test tomorrow xxxxx

Pendleberyl - I'm also testing ont he 17th - huge bloody positive vibes to us (and everyone else) xx

Can I ask I am 15 dayd PET (17 days past EC) today (Wed) but can't test till Mon 17th - which will be 20 days PET (22 days past EC) - what day past ET is everyone else testing 

Love to us all xxxxxxxx  cx


----------



## misstattoo (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm an idiot 
  I tested early(day9) and got BFN, I thought it was all over because a few days later i had a bleed, I assumed it was AF. So i didn't test on official day which was Mon. But today (day22) i woke up with sore boobs again, which had gone days ago, something made me buy a test and i've done three now and they're all positive!!!  
  I'll phone clinic in the morning but i'm confused because i bled just like AF, Has this happened to anyone else?
I'm not sure what to do or think i've never seen a positive test before, OMG


----------



## A+A (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Girls, 

nipped into here to check how you're getting on (have not been here since my test date, really sorry).
Just wanted to wish you waiting ladies lots of luck for your test days. 
Congratulations to those who has got a BFP
and thinking of you to all of you ladies that have had disappointing results, wishing you all the luck for the future, lets hope it works next time.

Thinking of you all. xxx


----------



## Fuzzi-Peach (Nov 24, 2007)

Evening Ladies,

Can I join you?

This is my 1st ICSI cycle and I test on the 17th March. I must say, I was in a right state on symptom watch last week so I've decided to stay  and enjoy being PUPO  

*Sunfizz, Bokbabe and Mungo * - So sorry to read about your BFN's  

*Flipflopgirl*:sounds very  . So far my symptoms have included mild AF cramps and aches since last week (on and off). Boobs feel more heavy than tender and nips slightly sensitive, no spotting, extremely emotional. Oh, and a spotty face! I would like to say bloated belly too but I think it's just because I'm not holding it in as usual 

*Pendleberyl*: we're almost there now  

*Minnie-me*: sending lots of  your way for tomorrow.

*Shania:* So hard to tell when taking Cyclogest because it could be the cause, could also be implantation too. Might be worth discussing your symptoms with your clinic it. Sorry I cant be more helpful.  

Sending lots of    for everyone else I've missed

 to all who need it.

WOW, *Misstattoo*, I just read your post while I was typing, FANTASTIC NEWS!!  How can you possibly sleep tonight  Good Luck for tomorrow.x

*Corrianne:* I had EC 29.02, 3 day Embies, ET on 3rd March (testing 14 dpt). I think it depends on how old embies are, but 22 days does seem quite long tho 

Fuzzi.x


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi all test day is getting near  its third time lucky 
congrats to misstattoo thats fab news


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Misstattoo - [fly]        [/fly] Fab news - all you BFP ladies give us hope to keep going on our journey.

Zoie - Still have everything crossed for you honey. I would have been testing today.    

Good luck to everyone else on the 2WW still - keep going & keep .

 to you all. XXX


----------



## flipflopgirl (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi girls

Feeling a bit better today, (.)(.)'s felt a bit more painful last night when i took my bra off and felt a bit heavier than normal but no nipple sensitivity! Also had a funny tummy in bed again last night. No light headiness tho yesterday! I'm just clinging onto any little sign and if it makes me feel more positive i will be able to get through this till Mon!  

Minnie-me -   for you hun!   

Mungo -   so sorry  for you. I know how you feel when you think it will never happen! X 

Corrinann - If you have a day 3 transfer you normally test 14 days past that, if you have a 5 day transfer you normally test 10 days past that. Thats how I've always done it through various clinics! Hope this helps!     

Misstatoo - What a turn around for you. Do you think it could have been implantation bleeding or was it quite a heavy bleed? Its weird how your boobs went down then went back up again!! I'm so pleased for you   ,keep us informed on what the clinic have to say! X 


Hello to all I've missed and a special hello to my fellow testers Shellspain, Moh, Pendleberly & Lambo hope you all keeping sane. 

      

XXXX


----------



## Heather 5 (Feb 6, 2007)

hello all
BFN for me too,  I'm like you bok I think I will enjoy the summer & talk me DH into trying one more time in august/september.  I cant let it beat me 
Maia


----------



## Allijab (Mar 7, 2008)

Morning all,

Maia - So sorry for the BFN sending you lots of  

I know this is probably a stupid question, I am booked to see my GP on Monday for a progesterone test because the clinic wanted to get one 7 days after ovulation, which will be 6 days after IUI. I know my level last month without treatment was 38 n/ml should it be similar of higher if potentially pg.

I am looking for any sign to keep me going through this 2 ww


----------



## Jac75 (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi Lizzy

I'm new to FF and was hoping you can add me to your list.  This is my third ICSI attempt and I will be testing on 20th March.  

Sending lots of   to you all.  Jac xxx


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

Lizzy! yes its me again   third time lucky we hope     , have got two embies on board, and after alot of trauma last couple of days ( see peer support!   ) we got ou  freshy and our frosty on board    , I test on 28th March, could you pop icsi/fet next to my name please, thankyou hun.

Hello to everyone else on here, I hope I dont drive you all insane! I am Queen Worrypot!!   .

   to everyone


----------



## crazycat4 (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Wendysworld

I had embies put back same day as you but I have been told to wait till 24th for my test. Its my birthday 20th March so im really tempted to test then. What do you think? I had 5 day blasts too.
  ​


----------



## wendysworld (Jan 31, 2008)

hiya crazy 
I think you should be ok to test same da as me or mabe even 20th just check with your clinic for sure though 

best of luck


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi

just to update -   for us - we wont give up and every best wish to you all      

xxx


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

so sorry for your news hun, big hugs to you and dh  . DONT give up chic, you will get there come hell or high water   , look after yourselves.xx


----------



## shellspain (Oct 29, 2007)

My bleed is definately full blown AF .
Clinic have told me to stop taking the pessaries...so its a BFP from me.

Its not been the best of weeks for many of us

love, luck and best wishes to the rest of you waiting to test

xxx


----------



## misstattoo (Jun 14, 2007)

Shellspain,
              I'm sorry. I was worried that i gave you false hope with my recent event, I think i must be a freak of nature. But i will say it took me 4 txs so there is hope for us all. Take it easy


----------



## minnie-me (Feb 15, 2005)

not this time for me......... 

  for everyone still on the 2ww


----------



## Daisy31 (Jan 14, 2008)

Minnie-mee, Shellspain, Missjo, Maria so sad to hear your news    Don't give up keep fighting  

Misstatoo - OMG, that is amazing news ! 

Flipflopgirl - I loved your post.  I am feeling the same.

I've had a very strange taste in my mouth, could not make out what it was, anyway it's gone now.  My (.)(.) are sore, and have been since couple days after ET.  Last couple of days they have ballooned (well they feel much bigger!) and are pretty sore.  Seems a relief to take my bra off at night and let them be free ! 

I was telling DH on the phone that my (.)(.) were huge yesterday and couldn't wait to take my bra off, when he kindly told me I was on speaker !!    Bridget Jones eat your heart out!  

Can't stop dreaming of doing my test (due Sat 15th).  I bought 3 test kits today - just to be sure they work !

Hi to anyone I've missed.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Tannie* ~ i'm so sorry hun...take good care of yourself 

*Maia* ~ so sorry to see your news too......have some good time out with DH hun 

*Missjo* ~ many hugs to you too...take care 

*Shellspain* ~ oh hun, I'm sorry.....be really kind to yourself 

*Minnie-me* ~ what an awful couple of days, such sad news. Really so sorry 

*Hi Wendy* ~ i've put you down for the 21st....hope you are ok 

*Hi Shania* ~ welcome to the thread....hope your tummy is feeling a bit better now, i'm sure it's just the meds. Good luck  

*Hi Fuzzi* ~ welcome to the PUPO thread and loads of luck to you  

*Hi Jac* ~ welcome to FF and to the 2ww thread.....shout if you need any help. Much luck and 

*Hi Gogo* ~ welcome back. I didn't realise you could do fresh and frozen at the same time! Good luck hun  

*Alijab* ~ can't help you but you could try asking on the Peer Support thread 

*Hi Flipflopgirl, Daisy, Pendleberyl, Corrinann, Zoie, Julie, Crazycat and Lambo* ~ sending positive vibes to you all  

*Misstattoo* ~ congratulations hun.....i've posted on the other thread 

*Hi A&A* ~ hope you are doing ok 

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Zoie, Dizzy One and Spatch* ~ lots of luck for your tests tomorrow       

xxx


----------



## solar2001 (Sep 9, 2007)

Aww I just can't believe it.    to  tannie, maia, missjo, shell spain, minime  . I just can't believe the long list. It has brought tears to my eyes. I'm so sad, for you all.

Flipflopgirl, Daisy, Pendleberyl, Corrinann, Zoie, Julie, Crazycat and Lambo  sending you all    think I'll need to send some more after this week.       

Corinann, I'm not expert , but I have to say after several months of lurking on here, I haven't heard of anyones 2ww lasting for 20days 

Mistatoo yeah , fabulous news hun...great to see there have been at least a couple of good news stories.

Good luck to those about to test   . 

Lynne
xxx


----------



## pendleberyl (Mar 9, 2008)

hi guys    not going too well for me today im afraid . feel just like i always feel when AF about to arrive .got terrible stomach and back ache and heavy discharge.have tried my hardest to be positive but know whats coming and my usual yes I'm OK and keep my chin up character has completely crumbled and Ive cried all day  my heart and best wishes go out to TANNIE,MINNIE-ME,MAIA,MISSJO and SHELLSPAIN  ^hug me^to you all.  and I'm sooooo pleased to hear about you misstattoo   many congratulationsxxxx                    Really hope thing s are going well for all you other 2ww. And extra special luck to all 17th testers x x x i fear i wont make it to test date with you. need a miracle now  
                                        love Pendleberylxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

my thoughts are with you, I know it's easy to say but try to keep   strange things can happen, 
 spooks


----------



## pendleberyl (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks for that Spooks. am usually quite positive 8 years of trying has given me true grit determination but i fear my patience is running out nowxxxxx we ll see what tommorrow brings xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi

thanks for all the wishes .... awful to see your own name on the list along with a lot of other BFNS recently.... so sorry to you other girls and over the moon for the BFPs as that means there is hope for us all.

xxx


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Morning all.

Bad news for us I'm afraid - got a BFN. 

Feeling so low, and questioning how many times I can bear to go through this.

Good luck to everyone in 2ww and particularly those others testing today - would love to hear some good news.  

xxxxx


----------



## flipflopgirl (Feb 19, 2008)

Maia  
Missjo  
Shellspain  
Minnie Me  
Dizzy One  

so sorry for you all you ladies! sending you lots of   thinking of you all! XXXXX

Jac75 & Gogo - hello and welcome,   to you both! X 

Daisy 31 -   for tomorrow!     sounds pretty hopeful to me! X 

Pendleberyl - oh hun, this may not be it our bodies are starange things. Try and stay positive, easier said than done i know!           Thinking of you! X 

Hi to everybody else!!     
XXX


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh ladies ... what a week for us all ...... 

Didn't want to read and run, but I need to be quick, so apologies for lack of personals.  Just didn't want people to think I didn't care just because my 2ww ended.

I send massive      for all those BFN's which arrived this week and then lots of     to those lucky ladies who got their miracles this month.

 over us all.  XXX


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi its bad news guess it wasnt third time lucky for me  
made by other appointment to find out about being referred for ivf and that on the 30 april so not to long!
good luck to everyone else who is testing today or soon xx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh, Zoie, love...  supposed to be heading out the door, but I just couldn't ignore your post.

Honey, I am SO sorry.    .  I had so much hope for you this time around, and I am so   it didn't work.

 &


----------



## crazycat4 (Feb 21, 2007)

Dear all

Sending    to all who have tested  this week. My thoughts are with you. Good luck to everyone else still on , I am keeping everything crossed for you all   
XX J​


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

guess what i rang barts and it takes around eight weeks for get the first consultation and then 3/4 months to start treatment so not that long really 
i thought it was a year or so ,this has cheered me up abit today cause now o know its not really that long to wait and then also if it works i will have a june/ july baby and my hubbys birthday is in july so lets hope


----------



## Allijab (Mar 7, 2008)

Its so sad to hear all the BFN. My thoughts are with you all


----------



## sieve (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi there

i wonder if i could be added to your list please?

i am due to test on 23rd March easter sunday and i have been going thru ICSI.

congratulations to everyone who has had  , here's hoping it will rub off!!


----------



## annie n (Feb 10, 2008)

i know i'm no longer on 2ww, but i wanted to send my love to all those who recently got a BFN, i dont know what else to say. just make sure you and DP have lots of cuddles  

x


----------



## spatch (Jan 17, 2007)

BFN for me today aswell

good luck to all those still to test

caroline xx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh Spatch - Not another one ... it seems to have been a bad week for BFN's.    

Zoie -    .  I am in awe of your positive attitude after just a few hours of finding out it hasn't worked again.  You are in inspiration honey.  Hope the next couple of months while you wait for your appointment are fun-filled and time doesn't drag too long. 


 &   to everyone. XXX


----------



## DIAZZY (Feb 28, 2008)

HI THERE COULD YOU PLEASE PUT ME ON THE LIST PLEASE IM DUE TO DO MY TEST ON 24TH MARCH WHICH SEEM LIKE YEARS AWAY.I HAVE 1 EMBIE ON BOARD FROM ICSI.JUST PRAY IT WORKS.
GOOD LUCK TO ALL YOU LADIES
DIAZZYX


----------



## waywardstork (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi everyone.

i am a ICSI first timer and I had ET today and am now officially on the .
Spatch:  hi there!!!!  

I have decided to keep the pee sticks out of my house and in the shop until the night before test date.  it would be just too tempting otherwise.   will have control in my house.  (better not be famous last words!)

My test date it 28th March, by the way.  Hope to get to know some of you over the next few weeks.  Good luck everyone!

waywardstork
(Caron)


----------



## pendleberyl (Mar 9, 2008)

i gave myself a good kick up the backside   last night and can only apologise for my wobble yest.still feeling like AF on its way but she  ain't appeared yet and therefore still have some hope to cling on too. but you ladies are really keeping me going especially zoie who has picked her self up shown great strength and is positive for the future i  really wish that all your dreams come truexxxxx  to spatch wishing your dreams come true too. so wishing everyone 
                                                                        welcome to waywardstork and diazzy and sieve


----------



## Gemma J10 (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi girls 

Currently on day 8 of 2ww (first time) and going mad.  Looking for every little symptom, can anyone tell me if the medication given for fet can cause your (.)(.) to become veiny.  

I test on 20th March

Gemma


----------



## Corrinann (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi all - 

- I am thinking about everyone and their famalies who have had bad news with thier treatments - I am saying a little prayer for you all x 

- I am currantly 18 days PET and not supposed to test untill Mon 17th (which will be 20 days PET !!) - aggghhhhhh - Am currently loosing the plot - I have used around 10 tests (see I am crazy ! - Hi waywardstock - you are so right don't test early x) - wont say what they have been untill mon to keep to afficial date - kep as much hope as poss - 

- Miss T - I AM SO CHUFFED FOR YOU   - xxxxxxxxx

_ Hi to all the new 'waiters'  - Sieve x

- pendleberyl - good for you for picking yourself back up xxx - not long now all us 17th testers !!!!

cx


----------



## Fuzzi-Peach (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi Everyone, 

Spatch, Dizzy one, Maia, Zoie...Just wanted to give huge    to all who have tested BFN recently. I'm absolutely gutted for you all. Sending lots of   for the future.x

CONGRATLATIONS   for the recent BFP'S - so pleased for you Tina.x

Fellow 2ww's  ,   .

Fuzzi.x


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Its looking like another BFN for me girls so i think i'm out of the race (again).
I have brown/pink discharge now (sorry tmi   ) & when this happens AF usually starts pronto. I have been PG before so i know my body too well, enough to tell its all over.  So here i am actually having a well earlt glass of Vino, thats how much i know its not worked.

Here we go on another fresh cycle    I think IVF is all i know how to do!

Good luck girls.......lets see some BFP's coming through xxxxxx


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

vino- so sorry about your news, you definately deserve that glass of wine. just read through your history and cant believe how strong you are, and you still sound so positive good luck to you for the future, really hope you get your dream next time you deserve it so much!
                                  take care of each other,  christina x


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Chrsitina - Thankyou honey.  I've just read your history though as well, you have certainly beenthrough the mill as well.  We both lost twins at the same stage    I wish you all the luck honey with your BFP   

I am a very determined person & don't like things to beat me, i still have fight left in me although i am getting weaker, but its still there so i will keep fighting. You do the same honey. Hang in there

xxxxxx


----------



## pruflo (May 3, 2005)

I am hoping that all the positives so far will rub off on me and give me the Nov baby i am hoping for. Could you add me as an IVF officially testing Monday 24th March.

Cheers mdear.

Kate


----------



## wendysworld (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi everyone

i on my 2ww and have only 6 days left to test tonight i have had cramps inmy tum and small blob sorry (tim) brownish discharge im so worrid has anyone else had this ? it was like a little ball of mucus i wondered if it was an embie?    

im worried as iv been so upset past 2 days if i ruied everything ?


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi there....just zonked tonight so I'll catch up with the list tomorrow.

Haven't read back yet but sending much love and luck  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

thanks vino
             i have same attitude as you " what dosent kill you makes you stronger", dont want to get your hopes up or say what your feeling is wrong, but ive just been reading on another post about a lady who had a bleed, thought it was af and didnt bother testing until 5 days later and she got a bfp. forgive me if this post seems patronising. its not meant to be its just i thought maybe theres still a little bit of hope
                                           christina x

wendysworld- i think that could possibly be implantation blood(hopefully) x


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Christina - It def makes you stronger......i'll hope AF doesn't come but i think its enevitable. Miracles never happen to me    It's nice to speak with someone who knows exactly what i've been through, thanks xxxxx


----------



## Corrinann (Sep 19, 2007)

Christina and Vino - just weeks ago a friend of mine had AF and so did not test but then was preg a week later also a v good friend of mine bleed ALL the way through preg and now has perfect little girl - big hugs to you both xxxxx

Wendysworld - I don't think that was embie xxx - keep positive untill test date xxxx - NB Ive had lots of cramps and im feeling positive about my test tomorrow xx

Welcome Gemma xx

- love to all cx


----------



## wendysworld (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi Corin 

many thanks 

im feelimg much more pos today feeling quite sick at the min with pains but not af pains!!   

fingers crossed for your test tomorrow hunny 

bet you will be glad when this 2ww is over   

hope everyone else ok on their 2ww


----------



## sieve (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi LizzyB

can you add me onto the testing list on 23rd March please for ICSI?

thanks


----------



## Carolanne (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi Ladies

A new week for all of testing this week.  Sending lots of positivity your way    .  I test on Tuesday and so far have managed not to buy a dreaded pee stick.  I've had the ususal wind..sorry tmi!! sore boobies but thats all down to the cyclogest.  

Last time i got the dreaded AF one day before testing so hoping and praying she just stays away.

I've been lucky as i took the whole 2 weeks off and have had my mum down to take care of me.  I've generally spent that last week in cafes eating cake!!!    - my lord i've put weight on but if it all goes my way then thats the least of my worries.

So, thinking of you all and lets give this thread some good news.

Wendy...hope you are ok?

Love carol

xxxxx


----------



## wendysworld (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi Carol

aprart from being   im ok thanks hunny this 2ww has been crazy last few days 

g luck for tues


----------



## crazycat4 (Feb 21, 2007)

Good luck for tue Carolanne


----------



## wendysworld (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi crazy cat

i had 5 day blasts put back 10th march but i test 21st good fri wonder why were testimg diff days? 

have you had any symptoms of anything? (sorry for non symptom watchers just curious for blasts)


----------



## crazycat4 (Feb 21, 2007)

I queried this with my clinic & they just said they liked to keep everyone the same with a 14 day wait. I dont know if I can wait till then. 
XX ​


----------



## wendysworld (Jan 31, 2008)

thats a bit of a mad reason crazy!! are they   dont they realise how hard this wait is!!

let me know how you get on this week!! if you want pm me 

were both yours 5 days blasts ? did you get a grading ?


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Hello ladies,

I last introduced myself on page 10...then went away to Ireland to chill for the beginning of my 2WW.

As I had made friends with some of you on the Feb/March Cycle, I am truly devastated, to find that those I knew and those that I had grown to know (just reading your posts) had resulted in BFN, I am sorry ^hug me^ ^hug me^ and wish you all rest and relaxation to heal 

Congratulations to those of you who got a BFP, I so want imagine that feeling and wish you a healthy happy 8 months. 

I will catch up with personals as the week goes on, however, Daisy31 on 'loud speaker', had me howlling with laughter ^rifleman^ ^rifleman^ ^rifleman^.

LizzyB - I seem to have confused myself, not hard I can assure you  , I had 
EC/ICSI - 1st March
ET - Blast - 6th March
Test date is 20th March....not 22nd as suggested, please can you amend my date and TX.

Happy testing to you St Patricks Day Mummys, I hope I've brought the luck of the Irish back with me 

Take care Mummy P xx


----------



## flipflopgirl (Feb 19, 2008)

Hello all

Zoie -   so sorry, glad your not giving up and are looking to the future! 

Spatch -   so sorry for you hon! X 

Vino -   you sure are a fighter and have such courage and strength. I wish you   for the future. X 

Pendleberyl - Glad your feeling better! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! X  

Jemma J10 - I think the Cyclogest can make your (.)(.)'s feel veiny and swollen, but its also an early sing of pregnancy! mine are just painfull which I'm clinging onto as a positive sign to get me through this dreaded  . X 

Sieve, Diazzy, Waywardstalk, Pruflo & MummyP   to you all. ! X 

Good luck to all my fellow testers tomorrow, here's to a   day!!    

XXXX


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Dizzy One, Zoie and Caroline* ~ i'm so very sorry.....it's been an awful awful week for BFNs. Be kind to yourselves and many hugs indeed 
*
Vino* ~ how are you doing now....has the bleeding eased up some?

*MummyP* ~ welcome back, hope you had a fab time.....Ireland is beautiful. Sorry hun, i've fixed the list....it was probably me getting in a muddle 

*Hi Sieve, Diazzy, Caron, Gemma and Kate* ~ welcome to the thread and loads of luck  

Much luck to all the Mar 17th testers       

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## shellspain (Oct 29, 2007)

Just wanted to pop on to wish all you ladies testing tomorrow the very best of luck. We are overdue a lovely long list of BFPs ..and I think that time has come now!!

Will be thinking of you all   

Big Hugs 
Shelly
xx


----------



## waywardstork (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi everyone.

Just wanted to wish all the 17th March testers the best of luck and good wishes.  Hope there are some BFP's!!!

I'm doing ok on the  , DH is taking really good care of me.  He is being so sweet.  I'm keeping positive and getting lots of rest.  Only thing I'm struggling with is the constipation the Cyclogest causes!  Did anyone else suffer from this?  My belly is still sore after EC ... I'm hoping it will ease over the next few days.  How long did other people take to feel 'normal'?  I still have that tender ovary feeling that you get during stimming... 

Anyway ... I hope the week ahead is a good one for everyone.  Keep   everyone.

Waywardstork


----------



## bokbabe (Jan 17, 2008)

[fly]  *TO ALL THE ST PATRICKS DAY TESTERS  *  [/fly]

May there be an abundance of    's tomorrow!! 

Sending sticky vibes to everyone else still on their  

Bok xx


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Lizzy - Bleeding has eased up which i find a little weird but i do feel its faield me though.  I think AF was coming when when i had the HCG trigger shot its held it off a little    I'm hoping its a good sign but i'm not holding out much hope  


BFP's girlies come on..........     xxx


----------



## Fuzzi-Peach (Nov 24, 2007)

Good Morning Ladies, 


I bring good news.......I've tested 4 times and I definately have a BFP !!

I have my 1st scan on the 7th April, which seems a life time away!! 

Sending lots of   and   to all who need it.x

Must dash, I'm having extra cuddles with DH before he goes to work  

Fuzzi.x


----------



## wendysworld (Jan 31, 2008)

aghhhhhh no way fuzzy im totally thrilled for you we all need that good news to keep rest of us going I can not tell you how amazing that news is tell do we all send him congrats too


----------



## flipflopgirl (Feb 19, 2008)

Well guess what...................i only got a   this morn!!! 

I had  wee about 3.30 this morn and saved some in a pot, got up at 6.30 and done the same. Waited 15min or so for DH to go to work and done 2 tests and they both came up positive!!! I'm in total shock as i thought yesterday the    was on her way!

I'm so scared now and prey that our beanie/beanies hold on tight and stay with us! 

Thank you ladies for all your support! I will let you know what my HCG levels are later! XXXXXX


----------



## wendysworld (Jan 31, 2008)

OMG !!!!!!! flipflop well done sweetie it thrilled to bits for you 
we are having a good day on here today!!!!

well done for all the BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!s


----------



## Fuzzi-Peach (Nov 24, 2007)

Great news Flipflopgirl, CONRATULATIONS to you and DH       Wishing you a happy, healthy 8 months and beyond.

Thanks so much Wendysworld . You only have 4 days to go now , sending you lots of     

Fuzzi.x


----------



## Allijab (Mar 7, 2008)

What a difference a week makes     

Congratulations to all the BFP's you give us left on our 2ww hope..


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Yeeeeaaaaaaaah!!!!!!!     

Congrats flipflop & fuzzi!!!!!   

So chuffed for you both xxxxx


----------



## meme2 (Sep 13, 2007)

This site is busy, congrats on the BFP. 

I have just come back form Norway had FET on Thursday, now on day four and starting to 
do am I aren't I all ready.

Should test on 28th March which will never happen I've got a peeing on stick fetish. 


Is anyone else testing on 28th?

meme


----------



## bokbabe (Jan 17, 2008)

*CONGRATS TO FUZZI AND FLIPFLOP*    Great news!

Hey *Meme*, congrats on being PUPO! I am booking flights today to get to Norway ASAP for my first consultation with Jon. How did you get on with your FET?

 to all 2WW's! Hang on in there    

Bok xx


----------



## meme2 (Sep 13, 2007)

Bokbabe- You wont regret going to Norway they are amazing, if you have any questions fire away.

FET was fine have 7 ice babes had two transfered so 5 left which are 4 cell. Pessaries starting to play with my mind some light cramping and soreboobs I am never going to survive the whole two weeks, DH has already ordered 50 cheap hpts of e-bay coz my fetish normally costs more than the treatment!!

meme


----------



## pendleberyl (Mar 9, 2008)

congratulations to fuzzi and flip am so made up for you both xxxx sorry cant add to the good news but its a for us.
good luck to everyone else testing soon  lots of love pendleberyl x x


----------



## waywardstork (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi everybody!

Congrats to Fizzy and Flipflop!!! That is just fantastic news.


Pendleberyl, sorry it was a BFN.  Keep your chin up.

Meme2:  I am also testing on the 28th.  I am determined the   will have control in my house - no tests in sight ... and am determined not to buy any until my homeward journey next Thursday.  Hope I hold out!  If this is the closest I get to being pregnant, i want to savour every last minute - testing (if it is bfn) can wait and so can the getting over it!!!!  Judging by the price of some of the test kits in the shops ... your dh is doing the right thing in getting someon ebay ... I'd find that way too tempting!  

Everyone else - hi!  Hope the monday blues have not been too bad.  I go back to work tomorrow and am not looking forward to it.  
At least it is a short week!!!

Keep well everyone, 
Waywardstork


----------



## sieve (Mar 10, 2008)

Just want to add my congratulations to you BFP's, what fantastic news - you are an inspiration to us.

For the BFN's i know from past experience how you are feeling, hang on in there and hopefully you will get there soon


----------



## cinders1 (Oct 29, 2007)

Many congratulations to Flip Flop girl...read your profile at the bottom of your signature...you so deserve this. 

Fuzzi Peach a huge congratulations to you too  

I have no symptoms whatsoever so tested again yesterday to make sure the hospital weren't wrong!!

Good luck to all this week's testers, I truely wish you all baby dust galore....


----------



## cinders1 (Oct 29, 2007)

Pendleberyl....so very sorry  .... fingers crossed for your next one., I hope you are ok hun.


----------



## lorna201106 (Feb 3, 2008)

please can I be added, frist IVF was 10th March. test date 25th March.

Hoping very much for my BFP


----------



## Corrinann (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi all - just a quicki from me - a BFP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So grateful and thankful but scan not till next tues so am on tender hook untill then 

love to you all 

cx


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Yeah!!!!!!! Corriann another BFP!!!!!!!!    

[fly]Congratulations!!!!!! [/fly]


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

coriann- congratulations, hope you have a happy, healthy 8 months and beyond

vino- how are you today? any sign of the bleeding easing up?


----------



## Fuzzi-Peach (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

*Vino, Allijab, Pendleberyl, Meme, Bokbabe, Waywardstork, Sieve, Cinders * thank you all for your well wishes. 

*Corrinann:* Oh thats marvelous news, congratulations    
to you both

*Pendleberyl*: I'm deeply, deeply sorry for you both . Sending you mega 

Sending lots of     to all on 2WW.

Fuzzi.x


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Big congrats to Fuzzi, Flip Flop & Coriniann.....you all must be  , well done. I can't hardly wait for Thursday!!!

Pendleberyl - I'm sorry to hear your news, give yourself some TLC to heal .

Lorna201106 - Welcome   

To all you lovely ladies.
Take care
Mummy P x


----------



## Jac75 (Dec 4, 2007)

Congratulations Fuzzi, Flip Flop and Coriniann - it is brilliant news, I can't imagine how it must feel  .  Keep looking after yourselves.

Pendleberyl, I'm sorry to hear your outcome, just to let you know I'm thinking of you and sending lots of   

 for all those on their 2 week wait.  Roll on Thursday....

Jac x


----------



## Corrinann (Sep 19, 2007)

Flipflop and Fuzzi P - congratulations babes xxxxx - saying a wee prayer for us all as I type for healthy pregnancies - Lambo -weel done xxxxxxxxxxxxxx   - bloody huge hugs to us.

Pendleberyl - I am thinking of you and your family and wishing you as little sadness as possible - huge hugs to you xxxx

- Hi all and positive vibes to everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crazycat4 (Feb 21, 2007)

to Fuzzy, Flipflop & Lamby on your BFP.    To Pendleberry for BFN Im so sorry.
Good luck to everyone who is testing this week


----------



## choccycake (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi Can I join?
Am testing Friday 21st..............................a million years away.
  out in force as went to asda to get hpt as have felt so yuk today just wanted to get it over with and know(the bad news), but when i got to the shelves they were out of stock of every single test!!!! couldn't believe it!! only ovulation kits there! well think it's someone trying to tell me something! so haven't tested early.
I'm going with the waiting though. On previous attempt had started to bleed by now so am knicker checking all the time now.
How is everyone else?
choccy x x x


----------



## pendleberyl (Mar 9, 2008)

i must admit today has been the hardest ever. just wonder when this nightmare will end for us.but trying so hard to be strong  just need a few days to lick our wounds but will come out fighting again thanks so much for your support it means such alot xxxxx am so made up for  those with good news today (the luck of the Irish) must of been with you and I'm drowning my sorrow with many pints of Guinness and wishing you happy healthy pregnancies. lots of luck to all testing soon
                  lots of love to you all    pendleberyl xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fuzzi-Peach (Nov 24, 2007)

*Pendleberyl:* Thinking of you. Take all the time you need hun (and Guinness) 

*Lambo:* Wow, many Congratulations to you and your family too.    

It's strange how times throughout this journey can make you feel so happy but so sad at the same time . This game is not fair at all!

Welcome Choccycake and Lorna  

 for all.x

Fuzzi.


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

bfn for us...af arrived this morning


----------



## flipflopgirl (Feb 19, 2008)

Hello all

Pendleberyl - I'm so sorry for you hun, this really is a tough old game. I know how you must be feeling right now as I've been there myself so many times. What i will say tho is be strong and don't give up, one day soon you will get your   . 
Thinking of you   x 

Fuzzie Peach, Corrinann & Lambo   to you all! i imagine your over the   just like me! XXX

Debbied25 -  X 

  to all you ladies on your       

Thank you to all you ladies for all the lovely messages, i still cant believe its happening! 

Had My HCG Levels done yesterday, they were 241 and my first scan is on 28 March!


----------



## loobie75 (Jan 25, 2008)

hiya everyone, CONGRATS


----------



## loobie75 (Jan 25, 2008)

hehhehee pressed post instead of space! too much to think about - 
CONGRATULATIONS to everyone who has BFP wonderful great ace brill news i am really pleased for you all! it gives me hope when i need it thats for sure.

ive already been told day 20 that i wont get BFP this month due to problems with lining - annoyed as different readings every time i went, even though im still looking for signs - why i do it i don't know as just setting myself up for a fall.

af due friday/saturday with clomid it was every 28 days.  not sure what to expect with the tamoxifen. wish it would hurry up though as im confusing signs of AF with signs of early bfp and annoying myself! 

really warm today, boobs are on fire on and off (and full of veins urgh tmi hehe) and i feel a bit light headed - wish my body wouldn't play tricks on me making me think the experts might be wrong and I may get BFP - robbie williams might marry me hehehehe 

went for bloods doing this morning, only one nurse waited 1 and a half hours had to come in to work, rang AC unit to see if there was any point going back seeing as how theyve taken me off drugs.  got to go try again this aft GRRRRR good job don't come here to work hehehe!! 

anyone else with similar symptoms - 
good luck to everyone due to test - is anyone else on day 26 today

XXXXX


----------



## Allijab (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Great news for all the BFP this week and loads of   for BFN's..

I have just had my progesterone blood test results back and they are only 25 n/ml I am 7dpo does anyone else have low scores and still get BFP.

Just looking for hope and still   that it will work for us.


----------



## wendysworld (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi alijab

why dont you take a peek at the voting room its a great place to have a peek and see if others have same thing might take you a while to get threw it though its addictive!!

good luck to you and everyone else

only 3 sleeps till my test im so excited!!


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi ladies

Debbed25 - I am so sorry, give yourself as much TLC as you can  

Pendleberyl -  

Lambo - Big congrats on your I'm so glad you got a sprinkle of that luck  

Choccycake - Welcome to the 2WW

I went food shopping today......AND BOUGHT MY CLEARBLUE DIGITAL.....for Thursday   someone stop me from testing tomorrow!

Take care 
Mummy P x


----------



## Carolanne (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi ladies

It was a BFN for me    

So So upset as i really thought I had done it this time.  I had no spotting, no cramps, no af pains or anything and felt really good.  I even allowed myself a chance to hope that we might get a positive.  But no..not my turn this time.  So, back to not thinking about trmt..the walls are back up, my strength will return and i will try again in August.

Sending lots of happiness to the BFP ladies..I'm soo chuffed for you and sending lots of    to Pendleberyl and Debbed25.

I didn't test early this time as i didnt want to tempt fate.  But i will do next time as I wish i would of been prepared alittle more when the nurse said ...negative.  At least I would of got my mind and emotions around the idea.  

i just feel rubbish!!! and i ruddy hate this f*****g rollercoster ride that i just can't get off.

Sorry needed to get that out.

Thinking of you all

carol xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Pendleberyl* ~ ah hun, sorry to see you news. Many, many hugs to you 

*Debbie* ~ many hugs to you too 

*Carol* ~ i'm sorry, it's really so bl**dy unfair. Don't be sorry hun, that's what FF is for.....you can let it out and people will understand. Biggest hugs 

*Vino and Shania* ~ good luck for your test tomorrow  

*Hi Meme* ~ welcome to thread.....do I need get the  ready? 

*Lorna* ~ welcome to you too.....really hoping you get your BFP too hun  

*Hi Choccycake* ~ love the name  Lots of luck for your cycle  

*Hi Loobie* ~ sorry you are having a hard time this cycle....what day are you going to test?

*Fuzzi, Flipflop, Corrinann and Lambo* Many congratulations to you all.....fabulous 

*Cinders* ~ hi there.....have a very happy and healthy pg 

Hi to everyone....sorry for no more personals but love and luck as always  

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Daisy31 (Jan 14, 2008)

I bought 3 tests last week and just to be on the safe side I used all 3 and got   !
Crawley hospital confirmed by blood test on Monday, DH & I are  .  We have 7 week scan booked for the 4th April which I cannot wait for !!!


Congrats to Flipflop, Lambo, Corrinann and Fuzzi !!!  

Pendleberyl and Debbie so sorry sweethearts  

Wishing you all lots of luck, happiness and hugs XX    

Daisy XX


----------



## Lou 001 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Ladies 

I was wondering if I could join you? This my 1st go at IVF and my test date is on the 29th March  would you be able to add me to your list?  

Wishing you all the best of luck 

Take care

From a very anxious 
Louise


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Louise ~ welcome to the thread and welcome to FF too  Don't worry, all the lovely ladies here will keep you going if you're feeling anxious hun....sending you lots of luck and  for your 2ww 

Daisy!!! Congratulations hun......really fab news 

I'm off to get toast!

Lizzy xxx


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

BFN for me girls  

Hopefully AF will arrive in a few days like it usually does & i can book in for this cycle for a fresh go.


Good luck to all    xxx


----------



## wendysworld (Jan 31, 2008)

VINO

im so sorry i can see you have been threw the mill!

you must be very strong to keep on going 

have you found out why it keeps on happening hun ?

i wish you and everyone else with there bfn all the best for the next cycle you deserve a break


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Vino 

Really sorry hun,

Much love and many hugs, Lizzy xxx


----------



## sleepybird (Mar 12, 2008)

hi everyone
would love to join you guys - testing on 30th  
I love FF - it's so addictive and has really helped with many of my worries n fears. 
currently still off work (i feel sooooooo naughty) but as my doctor said, don't do anything you would feel guilty about or blame yourself for and as i'm a teacher (uaually running around like a fool) i know i would blame work if all went pete tong
also feeling soooo bloated - hav been for a few days and i know it's normal but its really urghhh
looking forward to sharing with any of you our there!
SB


----------



## sleepybird (Mar 12, 2008)

Vino
Just read your news. i'm so sorry. stick with it babe   

SB


----------



## crazycat4 (Feb 21, 2007)

So Sorry Vino
Sending big    to you both. Good luck to everyone else testing this week


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

vino- so sorry, look after each other, hope you get your dream soon you deserve it take care
                                                  
                      christina x


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi All

Sorry been AWOL for so long - I got the 'man flu' my DH had, and was laid up for about 4 days, all of us DH and DS had it at same time it was awful week.  Then went back to work and sickness started (from preg), and tired still, and still coughing, no energy at all to go on computer.  Then this weekend, I got severe right sided pain and ended up in Hull Royal overnight waiting for a scan Mon morning ?ectopic.  

The good news is I had the scan and one baby and heart beat seen in the right place!!!!  I was told to take rest of week off work, which actually just meant the Tue as already had rest of week off.  Anyway DS gone to childminders Mon-Wed so I have been resting.  It still aches a bit but the severe pain gone.  They don't really know what caused it, said probably just stimulation of ovaries from the IVF, and maybe a follicle ruptured but there was no fluid collected or damage seen.  I'm a medical mystery!!!

It was nice to get the early scan, as clinic one not until Wed 26th (next week), and now I have a nice little photo of the bean!  I have, however, found myself a little sad and disappointed that embie number 2 didn't make it, I think I had convinced myself that this time both would take.  I had some small very faint pink spotting though, just like did with DS, so I guess that was the number 2 coming away again.

So now I am back in land of living (ish) I will try keep in touch!!!

Lots of   to all those still in 2ww and   to all those BFN's since I was last on life so unfair sometimes.  To all the BFP's lots of   until your first scans, it's so amazing to see that little thing on screen (or things if a multiple!!!).

Well will leave it at that for now guys, as I am still tiered, and soon got to chase the cats around the house and into their cat baskets to take them to the vets for injections.

TTFN
Em


----------



## Lou 001 (Feb 13, 2008)

Lizzy - Thank you for adding me to the list  and the nice welcome

Vino - How very sad  

Wishing all of u with BFN all the luck in the future 

Congrats to those with BFP 


GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE ELSE    

Louise x x


----------



## kimberley-s (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Lizzy please can you add me to the list my otd is 28th march than you kimberley


----------



## Corrinann (Sep 19, 2007)

Hello to Kimberly, Louise, Sleepbird

Em- - Glad you are ok xxx - Im 6 weeks preg and having pains - do you think I should contact clinic 

Vino and Carol -   - thinking of you and your famalies xxxx

Daisy xx huge hugs and congrats  

Flip f , lambo and Fuxxi p - how are you all ? - hope you keeping well - keep in touch - do you wan to meet up in chat room one night ?

Hello Lizzy xxxx

Love to all cx


----------



## marmaladeboo (Feb 2, 2008)

hi ladies, can i join, my test date is 1st April, had 1st and hopefully last IUI, was basted on monday so only 3 days into 2ww

thanx


----------



## wendysworld (Jan 31, 2008)

hi everyone i had to test 1 day early and guess what...........................................

got my 1st bfp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i can not beleive it


----------



## Allijab (Mar 7, 2008)

Wendysworld that is FANTASTIC news      I am soooo pleased for you. You are going to remember Easter for years to come  

Take care of yourself


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi ladies,

After three Clearblues, I am    , we're both totally thrilled. Must get ready for work, will catch up later. 

Take care
Mummy P xx


----------



## Allijab (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Mummy P,

Thats is great news it will certainly make your work today go faster    

Enjoy your BFP and take it easy over Easter


----------



## sieve (Mar 10, 2008)

hi all

Well severe period pains yesterday and today and now signs of bleeding     
Started brownish and is now getting pinkish.  this is the same way it started last time and then it was 2 days before test date, this time its 3 days before test date.

absolutely devastated as is dh, as really thought might be different this time as symptoms were so different in 2WW -   should have listened to moderators when they said dont read too much into them being different!

really feel now that it is not going to happen for us, keep alternating from crying to feeling angry.  its not fair - we have so much love to give.

my poor fur baby keeps cuddling into her mam and licking her tears away!!!

will let you know how it goes over next day or two but pretty sure thats it.  will perhaps have a read of the adoption stories now just to be informed.

we have 3 frosties but going to give ourselves a rest for a few months, maybe get some sun and r & r.  have my brother-in-law and his son coming to stay for 2 nights - timing couldn't be worse.  i love my nephew but dont think i will be able to look at him without crying tonight.  brother in law doesnt know anything about tx.

anyway will keep you posted, sorry to spill it all out.

however i would like to say CONGRATULATIONS  to Wendysworld, i am honestly so chuffed for you.  we have been pming back and fore and Wendy sounds like a fantastic person.  you can go and enjoy your time in Wales big style now!!!   

also congrats to everyone else who had a  , and for everyone else still to test this week i am rooting for you.


----------



## wendysworld (Jan 31, 2008)

thanks ali

congrats on your BFP mummy 

seive just read your post before i posted this im so very sorry i was rooting for you so much please hang on in there hun its not over till....

keep faith till you know for sure i will say a paryer for you


----------



## crazycat4 (Feb 21, 2007)

Im so pleased for you Wendy. Take it easy & enjoy your celebrations XX


----------



## wendysworld (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks CRAZY

fingers crossed for you


----------



## loobie75 (Jan 25, 2008)

WOW sooooooooo many bfps this month its great - congratulations to everyone brill news its very exciting, im pleased for all bfps and lots of hugs for those with bfn - it will happen! sieve really sorry to hear your news, its not fair im really sorry for you its not nice - toes crossed for next month - WE WIL GET THERE

i don't know what to think at mo, driving myself round the twist i am.  with clomid i had 28/29 day cycles, and i always seemed to have brown spotting a couple of days before.  last month was day 28 with spotting from day 26

this month im on tamoxifen, day 28 today and nothing! so as you can imagine i keep letting myself think it might have worked then i tell myself not to be silly....my MIL passed away last month and her wedding anniversary is Xmas eve and i keep thinking how nice it would be if i was having a xmas baby - GRRR too optimistic for my own good sometimes!!

ive seem to have lots of cm at all times - sorry, (.)(.) sore on and off but veiny, keep getting cramp like tightening across my tum near wear knicks are.  also keep feeling lightheaded and nauseous, went to bed at 8 last night and slept more or less til got up to ds at about 3am and went all room spinny heheh then back to sleep til this morning - still feel tired, think im setting myself for a fall here! , is this it or am i just talking myself into it hehehe i hate this bit of the month it drives me mad! if AF is on its way wish it would hurry up so i can cry and then be ok again hehehe

this site really helps me thanks for listening - no doubt will be on hear crying next as AF will get me GRRR want to test but daren't, when you don't know there is still hope hehe ARRGH

oh and the knicker checking - am i the only one, might as well move office into toilet today!! everytime i get twinge in back im off to see in case dreaded AF here 

promise thats it hehehe im terrible
congratulations again to all with BFPs - lots of sticky dust and good wishes to you all
love luce


----------



## Jac75 (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi just want to add to the good news it's a     from me too.  I've been to the hospital and had it confirmed and will have my first scan on 3 April.  I can't stop crying, tears of joy.  Plus it's my mam & dad's Ruby Wedding Anniversary today, so this is the best present ever.

Congratulations WendysWorld and MummyP, it's such great news.  Take Care of yourselves.

Sieve, I know the awful feelings, but try and keep faith until you definitely know.  I'm   for you.

 to everyone else on 2ww.

I'm off to visit my dad in hospital now and give him the good news.  He has been in hospital all the way through from my stimms and 2ww, I just hope this picks him up and gets him better mega quick.

Have a fabulous weekend love Jac xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Sieve* ~ just want to send you a big hug....keeping everything crossed that the bleeding eases up for you   Take care (((hugs)))

*Hi Sleepybird and Kimberley* ~ welcome to the thread  Can you let me know what tx you both had and i'll update the list  Loads of luck  
*
Hi Maramalade* ~ welcome to you too.....you're our first April tester so far  

*Luce* ~ hi there......hope AF stays away for you  

*Louise* ~ hope you are doing ok today hun 

*Em* ~ good your scan went well 

*Corrinann* ~ some pains are quite common hun but If you are worried at all just give your clinic a ring for some reassurance 

*Wendy and Mummy P* ~ congratulations! Well done to you both....fab news 

*Gemma and Jac*       

Take care everyone, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Aw Jac* ~ congratulations to you too 

Hope everything's ok with your dad.....I'm sure this will give him such a lift hun. He's going to be so happy for you 

Enjoy!!

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## dieppa (Mar 3, 2008)

hi all,

can i join you all please??

i am currently on the dreaded 2ww

had EC - 12/03
      ET - 14/03

so am now 6 days into the 2ww and test on the 31/03!

am also getting a bit worried now as i keep reading people have been having af pains then go on to get a BFP but ive not really had any pains or cramps apart from my (.)(.) are sore and bigger.

maybe its just me driving myself   , blimey this waiting is killing me!

thanks

dieppa xx


----------



## waywardstork (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi everyone!

congrats to those who have got BFP this week. for the bfn's - my thoughts are with you.  I'm dreading getting one, so can only imagine your dissapointment.

Sorry I have been so quiet.  Been unwel this week.  Came home on Tuesday from work with the worst runny nose ever.  Thought I was heading for the flu or a bad cold ... but alas, went to be early on Tues, Wed felt much better, today feel fine!!!!  

Been on the rollercoaster the last couple of days.  Am I, aren't I!  I have no signs to go on - perhaps a good thing.  Feel ok.  Tired, but have been since tx started, must be the drugs.  Have not got significantly sore (.)(.), cramping, or anything like that.  No spotting at all (not even day 6 implant   )... what to think!  Trying to just get on with things.

Question  Has anyone else suffered headaches during the 2ww. i am on Cyclogest and Crionin gel.  I don't have a headache constantly,  but it has been coming and going since Saturday.  When I look back, it seem to arrive late afternoon each time ... and i don't have it at all in the am.  (except for Tuesday, but it did not last long).  i don't think it is stress ... as over the weekend it was just as bad!  Any ideas?  

Keep well everyone, hope you have a great Easter weekend, whether you are Home or Away!  

waywardstork


----------



## Mandellen (Nov 28, 2003)

HI ladies

Can I join you please?

We had our 1 remaining frostie put back on the 14th March and my official test date is next friday (28th) but I know that as usual I won't be able to hold out that long! Monday is my parents wedding anniversary and I will be 10dpt (hatching blast) so that day is calling to me to POAS!!

I have been feeling quite poorly this week, the day after transfer I had an horrendous headache and was sick several times. Since Sunday I have had nausea, light headedness, tired, headaches, occasional aching tummy, horrible taste in my mouth, lower back ache and very tender breasts (especially at night when I take my bra off!) and tonight (6dpt) I was sick about 30mins after eating my tea - I sound like a real moaner don't I?! 

Anyway, my bed is calling but I just wanted to say hi and I will try and catch up tomorrow.

Take care

Mandellen xx


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi ladies

I have insomnia!!!  I just can't sleep so thought should come on here as missed out earlier as went out for tea, and came home straight to bed.

Jac75 - Congrats on BFP hun, great news!!!

Dieppa - Don't worry about symptoms in 2ww loads of people feel nothing at all and get BFP, there really is no rhyme or reason to it, for everyone who gets a pain, there are others on boards who don't.  Just try to relax and think positive.  No AF signs is after all a good sign!!!  

Waywardstork - don't you be worrying about implant bleed either in 2ww for both my BFP's I didn't have any!!!  Just try stay sane and think  

Mandellen - Strange taste in mouth is a really good sign, it's one of the early signs of BFP!!!  Keeping everything crossed for you!!!

Well that's it, I am starting to get tiered!

TTFN
Em


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi,

Allijab, Jac75, Wendysworld & Lizzy B, many thanks for your good wishes it means so much, especially when I can't share it with people who surround me (neighbours, work colleagues etc) . 

Jac75 & Wendysworld - Heres to a safe and healthy eight months 

Luce - keep those positive thought...it all helps   

Waywardstork - I too suffered from bad headaches a little before and in the first week of my 2ww, I hope all is well, wishing you loads    

Dieppa & Mandellen - Welcome I had similar symptoms to both of you, swollen boobs and no spotting, we are all so different, please don't compare too much (easier said than done) .

Golden - I too suffered severe insomnia, I think in the first 72 hours of my 2WW I only slept for a total of 15hrs, I could not even sleep in the day despite being up from 4 am!!!   

Vino, Carol & Pendlebery - How are you?  


Take care
Mummy P xx


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

MummyP - Thanks for asking hun.  I'm fine. I knid of knew this cycle had failed so i was already prepared for a BFN & looking forward to my next cycle.  Its CD1 today so i have just rang up the clinic to order my drugs!!!  I start down reg on the 10th April   xx


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

Hiya girls

I have been feelin unwell recently and p'd off as AF was taking her time and we were due to go clinic this week for IVF bloods on day 2 but she hasnt showed!! Did a superdrug HPT this afternoon and got a faint BFP!!!!!!!!! Never had this before ever! i thought i was willing it at first so gave it to DH and he def confirmed it but we dont know what to think now so testing again in 2 days time.  AF is only due around today so could be early still along with PCOS its hard to tell.
If we do have a BFP itd be a miracle with me supposably not ovulatin and dh's bad swimmers.

Any views on this Ive read on the net superdrug tests arent amazing at showing up very good 

xxxx

angie


----------



## marmaladeboo (Feb 2, 2008)

angie,  don't know much about superdrug tests but will keep everything crossed and   that the BFP stays, miricles can happen.


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

On CB Digital!|!!!!!!!!!!!!! gobsmacked!! and overjoyed!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crazycat4 (Feb 21, 2007)

Just thought i'd let you all know got  today!!!!! I cant quite beleive it!!!! Good luck to everyone else  on the crazy


----------



## Corrinann (Sep 19, 2007)

Crazycat and want2beamummy - well done - omg - I am so pleased for you both and your famalies xxxxx

Lizzy - is there a board for BFP's (and anyone else who want to) to go to ? I would love to keep in regular touch with the people on this board but I feel my chat would be better else where  What do you think ?

Would anyone else like to start another thread/board ?

corrinann xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi all,

Vino - So pleased that you remain positive and focused, you will win, good luck for the 10th April  

Crazycat4 & Want2bemummy - Big congrats on both your    , you must be  

Corriniann - I think your next step is the first trimesters thread found on the bun in the oven board!!

Well I had my blood test on Thursday, that confirmed I am pregnant HCG 532.9, that MAY reflect a singleton instead of twins, we are so blessed whatever the scan shows .


Take care
Mummy P x


----------



## waywardstork (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi everyone!

Congrats to crazycat, want2bmummy, Mummy P and wendysworld on your BFP's.  I am so pleased for all of you.  

Vino and any one else who has had the terrible dissapointment in the last couple of days...  


I'm now down to 5 full days before testing and going  . I've got to the stage where I just want to know and move on.  I can't say I'm feeling all that positive ... I have no symptoms (I know that is not necessarily a bad thing) either way and just feel like I now want to know.  Still got to get through this week before I can find out.  i know that there are many first timers that get a positive, but just don't believe I'll be that lucky.  I so wish I could be .... but must be realistic.  DH and I are trying to keep positive ... 
At least I can say that the headaches I had so badly this week seem to have dissapeared , my body seems to have got used to the Cyclogest and the terrible runny nose I had on day 6 seems to have gone.  

My fellow 28th March testers .... how are you doing?  How are you feeling?  

Hope everyone is well this Easter weekend!  
waywardstork


----------



## sleepybird (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi waywardstork
I'm only on day 7 of   but am feeling exactly as you are - just want to know one way or the other. 
After getting through EC / ET  i just now feel really uncomfortable and sooooooooooooo tired from cyclogest (which i hate btw!). i'm always hungry but can only snack. any meals just make me feel enormous! i actually measured the difference in my waist yesterday - it grew 5cm from morning to night time. Now as much as i should love that, i wish it wasn't down to of food and loads of air!
i keep telling myself to be patient and keep busy (just made a coconut and lime cake - yummy) but easier said than done. nothing we can do now other than wait and try not to go mad 

eat loads of eggs t'm and chill out with dvd's 

sending everone oads of    and 

SB


----------



## louiej (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi Waywardstork and SleepyBird,

I am a 28th March tester and I seem to have hit a bit of a down today too so don't take this the wrong way girls but you've made me feel better  . I am obviously normal! I posted earlier today because after having no symptoms for days and actually having felt quite happy in ignorant bliss, I started to get AF pains during the night last night. This morning I couldn't help but think the worst but now I'm trying to be positive as there's still been no blood so there could still be a chance or even better it might be a good sign. The point is, I can totally relate to you just wanting to know one way or the other!

SB - I just went out to get some stuff to make a lime and coconut easter cake too! Maybe this is just more typical behaviour for our stage in the 2WW  .

Good Luck girls! I'll stick with it if you will      

Louise x


----------



## Lou 001 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Waywardstock, SleepyBird and Louiej

I'm testing on the 29th and feeling really anxious. Its so nice to read your posts, makes you realise that we're not alone.  This is the longest 2 weeks of my life. 

I had sore(.)(.) for a while but that seems to have gone. I have been going to the toilet 3x in the night for the past few nights and did have stomach cramps, these have passed. 
Yesterday I thought I was having AF Pains so really confused not had any spotting at all. To be honest I don't feel that positive about it    I'm to scared too.

Is anyone taking Crinone?


Good luck to u all   
Lou 001


----------



## lorna201106 (Feb 3, 2008)

hello ladies.

well done to the recent BFP's.

I am due to test on 25th March.  I have been so nervous last few days, thought AF was coming yesterday.
(.)(.) feel a bit funny, but then they normally do before AF, frequently weeing.......going out of my mind and won't test until my test date, but hoping and praying for a tiny miracle BFP as my easter present from my  

I am also doing Crinone and wondered if it was this making me feel a bit funny.

Last time I was preg didn't get any symptoms until after my AF was late, so I'm not sure I should be expecting too much yet??

I don't know how you others think??

Thanks for listening

Lorna


----------



## Allijab (Mar 7, 2008)

Lorna - I am also testing on the 25th and it has been a really long 2 weeks.... I too have very little symptoms and those that I think I have I am sure are in my   . I too am determined to hold out until the test date cos what will be will be as they say. Be strong    

Louise - I am sending you     and   for a BFP for you.

Want2beamummy, crazycat4 - congrats and a very Happy Easter.

To everyone with BFN's keep the faith...   

To everyone else waiting and   happy testing.


----------



## kimberley-s (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi all my otd is 28th I'm going out of my mind iv sore (.)(.) heart burn very bad and iv been getting pains since day 4 of egg transfer they keep comming and going just hope these are all good signs.
If i test early when would be best time to test?
I had et 12th march and they were 2 day old eggs one a 4 cell and one a 2 cell they did not tell me the grade of them.
I'm on ultrogestan 200mg twice a day they are doing my head in.
Any advice would be great Kimberley.

Congratulations to all the ladies who have just got a BFP


----------



## kimberley-s (Mar 19, 2008)

hi i'm a egg share i think it is ivf i have had but not sure,i know i should know this sorry kimberley



LizzyB said:


> *Sieve* ~ just want to send you a big hug....keeping everything crossed that the bleeding eases up for you   Take care (((hugs)))
> 
> *Hi Sleepybird and Kimberley* ~ welcome to the thread  Can you let me know what tx you both had and i'll update the list  Loads of luck
> *
> ...


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Hi Dieppa, Mandellen and Louise* ~ welcome to the thread and lots of luck to you all   Dieppa ~ don't worry about the lack of pains...honestly it really seems like anything goes. Take care xx

*Sieve* ~ any news form you hun....i know you are testing tomorrow  

*Thanks Kimberley* 
*
Wayward* ~ glad the headaches have gone hun....they seem really common. Have a good weekend too hun  

*Crazycat* ~ congratulations!! Made up for you 

*Corrinann* ~ there is a board hun  There is the babydust section where all the trimester threads are and there is also a 'Waiting for First Scan' thread for those who aren't quite ready for the trimester threads. I'll leave the link for you:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=173.0
*
MummyP* ~ just realised you've said that already  Great levels hun 

*Angie* ~ will post properly on the other thread but congratulations 

Happy Easter everyone 

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## crazycat4 (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for the good wishes. Im soooo chuffed, I never thought i'd get this far. Good luck to everyone testing this week stay   I will keep everything crossed for you all. 
  to all who were dissapointed this week take care of each other.

Congratulations to everyone who had good news, best wishes for the next 8 months.


----------



## Corrinann (Sep 19, 2007)

Just wanted to say a huge thank you to everyone for all the help, support (and random chatter/gossip  ) I recieved from this thread - I simply would not have coped as well without you all - I am truely thinking huge positive thoughts for everyone still waiting and hoping the very best for you all xxxx

Off to 1st trimester board xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

cx


----------



## pruflo (May 3, 2005)

Hi Hon - sorry to spoil the run - LOL - but can you put me down as a BFN please - no tea and sympathy please - onwards and upwards to the next one - hurray more time off work for another deadly 2WW.

Cheers peeps

Kate


----------



## sleepybird (Mar 12, 2008)

Happy Easter everyone!

Lizzy B - sorry to be a bit thick, what is tx and where do you want me to put it?

Congratulations to all the yummy mummies out there, you're so lucky. I hope everything goes really well for you all   

Pruflo - you've so got the right attitude. lots of         for you

Louiej - Hope your L/C cake baked well - mine was fab (even if i say so myself!) my Dh and I had 2 huge slices last night whilst watchind DVD's (just what i needed to add to my enormous bloated tummey!!). still it was worth it! 

Hi Lou 001- i've had pretty disturbed nights too but to be honest, that must def be down to the litres of water and mint tea i'm drinking!! Not taking anything other medication than cyclogest pessaries, so i can't help i'm afraid. btw what is crinone?

Hi Lorna - well done you, holding out til your test day. I'm gonna try too though i'm sure i'll be    by then. bad enough now and still got 7 days to go agghhhhh. to be honest with you, i think we're all fighting a losing battle when it comes to analysing our aches and pains. when we have them, we wonder if anything is wrong and when we don't have any, we wonder why not! we just can't win. there's no hard and fast rule and i suppose we're all different. I'm a great believer in fate and so i'm just living in the bliss of the unknown at the moment. still, sending you lots of     for the 25th

Hi Allijab - another 25th tester - not long now. lucky you! sending tou lots of    too!

Hi kim - sorry to hear about your heart burn (not nice for you). i hope it gets better today and you can eat lots of scrummy eggs! i like you has one 2 cell and one 4 cell embryo transferred. i wouldn't worry about any grades etc. having read so many stories on FF, it seems that there's no rhyme or reason to success. so just be grateful you've come this far and nestle the lovely embies that you've got. gonna test early - i really don't know when the best day is. i've read loads of different ideas on FF, so don't know which is best. something about the HCG needs to be your own (rather than any still in your body from the drugs). sorry, i sound a bit thick!

So, I'm on FF when i should be eating my lovely easter eggs! Dh keeps banging on and asking why i need to be on this (does anyone else's DH do this or is it just mine?) He just doesn't get it does he?!

i suppose i must go now. need to walk the dog. it's freezing out so will need my cookiemonster lined coat!     

Sending all the   

SB


----------



## kimberley-s (Mar 19, 2008)

The easter bunny came early to me today i got my BFP just hope it stays this way as otd is not till 28th.
Hope everyone else is well.
Good luck to all due to test 
love Kimberley


----------



## marmaladeboo (Feb 2, 2008)

hi ladies,

Happy Easter to all, hope youv'e all enjoyed your eggs,

Kimberley-s thats fantastic news, keeping everything crossed it stays for you 

wishing all other 2ww   and hope your waits go smoothly x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Ah Kate ~ i'm sorry to see that....love and luck for your future tx 

Sleepybird ~ 'tx' is treatment. Did you have IVF/ICSI etc... If you let me know then I can update the 2ww list (it's on page 1 of this thread if you've not seen it hun )

Hi Marmalade ~ hope you are doing ok 

Corrinann ~ what a lovely post hun....be very happy and healthy 

Kimberley ~ congratulations! 

Hope everyone had a lovely day today 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Mandellen (Nov 28, 2003)

Morning everyone

Well, I did it, I tested early (10dpt) and..........    I cant believe it, stunned, shocked and over the moon all at the same time!!

Catch up later as I have been up since 6.30 and am bubbling with excitement so I'm off to make a cup of tea!

Love to you all

Mandellen xxxxx


----------



## sleepybird (Mar 12, 2008)

Morning!

Huge congratulations to Kim and Mandellen you must be   . The Easter bunny has certainly brought you the best eggs ever!  

LizzyB - this is my first ICSI tx

Enjoy what's left of the hol

SB


----------



## lorna201106 (Feb 3, 2008)

feeling quite sad, got some spotting last night and now its stopped.....can't make up my mind whether I am angry, sad, confused.
I am hoping its just implantation as 2 drops and it has stopped, deff not AF but not sure if on her way.

Am I going crazy or does the progesterone support hold off AF?? Would it make it start and then stop and then poss start again

         

Congrats to the recent BFPs great easter present.....


----------



## sleepybird (Mar 12, 2008)

hi lorna
don't be sad hun. you don't yet know what it means. it could be anything and it has stopped! Judging by so many symptoms that are discussed on FF, you just don't know for sure. wait to know for certain. your testing tomorrow right? i'll keep everything crossed for you x x x x x x x x


----------



## Bewley (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi everyone, can I be added my official test date is Friday 28th which will be 14 days after ET and 16 day old embies.

Don't want to bore anyone with my tale of woe so try and keep it brief   DH and I had donor egg and sperm in Kiev due to poor quality embryos that wouldn't divide properly in our previous IVF's. Was feeling hopeful aboout this tx until we had a scan over in Kiev two days before ET and the consultant diagnosed a uterine abnormality. All previous scans and HSG had shown normal but he is more experienced in this area so now we don't know what to think. We're having a scan at a london clinic this wednesday now they know what to clearly look for but all seems so unbelievable.

The outcome if he's right about my uterus is that less likely to get pregnant and more likely to miscarry anytime during the pregnancy if do get bfp. As if a 2ww isn't hard enough I don't know if I have a dodgy shaped uterus and how much its going to impact. Sorry feeling very afraid and worried. 

I tested today which day 10 and got a negative with an early testing digital test which was rather silly but my friend last month whos done donor got a positive day 10 so niavely wanted to do it. Due to the unexpected problems that were belatedly diagnosed (if he's right!!) we had 3 embies put back, all good quality 8 cells on day 3 and I veer from hopeless that could possibly work to maybe be twins and get a high hcg level so can test early. This wait is enough to make us all certifiable isn't it  

Its been reassuring to read through all your posts. I've had af like pains from day 6 which have got worse over weekend and extended to lower back and at times get milder again. Had sore boobs, nausea, very bloated tum but thats the lovely progesterone. Cos of the risk they've got me on pressaries and injections (painful isn't the word!!) so maybe the crampy ache is that too? I haven't had any bleeding thankfully but thats likely to be the massive doses of progesterone rather than a positive sign although we take our crumbs where we can get them hey  

Been reading for hours now as low day for me and left me slightly more hopeful so thank you   Big hugs to those experiencing bfn I know the feeling only too well and my heart goes out to you. Congrats to those with bfp there are moments I dare to pray I join you. Sorry I am known for my long emails, phone chats and waffle, I will try and keep them shorter next time   Thanks for listening while I offload and hope its a happy easter although 'happy' and 2ww don't mix very well do they. At least we get to sit around eat lots of choccies and watch endless TV!

Love Bewley


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi all,

Allijab & Lorna201106 - The best of luck tomorrow   , I am so rooting for you both 

All future testers good luck. Thank you all for your invaluable support  , I will continue to watch this thread with anticipation , but will now move on.

Take care 
Mummy P


----------



## lorna201106 (Feb 3, 2008)

I think BFN for me.  AF has arrived for me, but strangely not painful.
Still going to go for blood test tomorrow, but don't hold out much hope.  
Looks like a frozen cycle for us around June time.


----------



## Cazacan (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh Lorna , I'm so sorry to see your post, I hope it is not af and just some bleeding which I have read many girls having so fingers crossed for a good beta tomorrow....    
xcaz


----------



## Allijab (Mar 7, 2008)

Sorry   for me as well. Oh well back to the drawing board and another 2ww.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Allijab* ~ i'm so sorry to see your news hun....take good care of yourself 

*Lorna* ~ how are you getting on? Any news today?  

*Bewley* ~ welcome to the thread....i so hope it works out for you, you sound like you've been through the mill. Good luck  

*Thanks Sleepybird* 

Anyone heard from *Sieve* at all.....hope she's ok.

*Mandellen* ~ congratulations hun 

Take care everyone.....love and luck,

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi everyone

I've been on here many times now but Lizzy could you put me on the list again please! I'm going by my last cycle which was 32 days so I reckon AF will be due about 7th April.

Thanks
Bibi x


----------



## dieppa (Mar 3, 2008)

hi everyone,

i have been naughty and tested early, i should be testing 31/03 but sunday night i had a brown/pink spotting so i panicked and tested and it was positive!

i had 5000iu pregnyl on 10/03
EC - 12/03
ET - 14/03

do you think the trigger shot would be out of my system by now??

i really dont want to get my hopes up incase its a false positive!

thanks

dieppa x


----------



## kimberley-s (Mar 19, 2008)

it's over for me started to bleed today back to another 2 week wait in aug kim


----------



## sleepybird (Mar 12, 2008)

Been thinking about you girls all day. i'm so sorry to hear your news  

don't give up.  

Welcome Bewley and Dieppa - good to hear from you. can't really comment on whether its too early to test Dieppa but i'm keeping everything crossed for you 

I'm back to work today since EC. urghhhh. wasn't so bad though i suppose. certainly took my mind off the 2WW! what's everyone else doing? working or relaxing? i wasn't sure if i was doing the right thing but i felt so guilty!

SB


----------



## choccycake (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi girls
Just to say BFN for us again.
 to everyone else who also got a horrid bfn and huge congratulations to those who got bfps - i'm beginning to think they really are miracles that happen for some people.
Choccy x x x


----------



## Allijab (Mar 7, 2008)

to choccycake and kimberley-s Its been a bad day all round. Here's to the future.


----------



## sieve (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi all

Well we had a   and are devestated.  havent been able to log onto site till now.

we are going to leave our frosties till about Oct or Nov and have a break as not ready to go through this madness for a while.

still have booked a holiday abroad and go in 3 weeks, we cant wait.

anyway huge congrats to all the   and to all the  , i know how you feel, hang on in there, we will get there


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello to everyone on their 2WW.    I'm sorry for those ladies who just got their AF's or BFN's ....   

LizzyB - I'm back again ..... no IUI this month as clinic couldn't treat us (1 consultant ill, 1 on hols) but in the end I ovulated Sunday so they would have been shut Mon anyway!  So after some BMS I am back in the mad world of the . Guess my test date is 6th April ... lets hope I make it to the end this time.   

I'm surrounding myself with orange (inc. my FF band), drinking pineapple juice, trying to eat healthily (except the pizza and Magnum I've just scoffed), and trying to visualise a little fertilised egg bedding itself in.    

Good luck to all of us & lets   this is the month of miracles.


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi girls - Please can I join you 

I had 2 embies put back on Saturday 22nd March. so I guess I'm on day 4 of the 2WW, not sure that you count the day of ET or not.  This is my 2nd IVF, the first one resulted in early (day 6 after ET) bleeding but also a positive test. One emby lost at home & the other one diagnosed as a cornual ectopic a few days later !    

I know I've not been through anywhere near what you girls have but I am a little nervous this time. Just wanted to join you all for some support please.

Many thanks, Sally xxxx  test date due for 2/4/08


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Sally - I was beginning to wonder if I was the only one here on their 2ww - this thread is so much quieter than my last time around.  Sorry to hear you are feeling more nervous this time, but after what happened last time you are bound to be.    Take care of yourself and don't be too hard on yourself.  Hope we can all support each other in this 2ww.  X


----------



## clucky chick (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi 

can I join you too please?

I had e/t today and this is my first ever 2ww.  I will be testing on 070408.  Looking forward to getting to know you

Sending lots of    and   to those that need it 

Sarah x


----------



## IzzyC (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi - can I join you too.  I had my ET on Easter Monday...preg test to be taken on 8th April.
Hi Clucky Chick.  This is my second attempt at ICSI

Good luck to all

Izzy


----------



## waywardstork (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi everyone.

Welcome to the new 2ww ladies.

Two days to go for me now ... only two more sleeps, to be more correct.  I'm getting really nervous.  Half of the other 28th ladies have tested already ...   naughty naughty!  Happy for the bfp's ... my   to the bfn's.

I'm so looking forward to not being in limbo ... but oh so afraid of that little stick and what it can do to us!!!  I feel ok.  Had a few things that could be preggie signs, but trying not to read into them ... I don't feel vastly different - just so tired all the time.  

Hope the remaining faithful 28th testers are holding their nerve!!!!!  

Keep positive everyone!  

waywardstork


----------



## Soozy1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi

Had 1st IUI last Thurs (20th) so roughly a week to got till testing.

Anyone else around the same time?

Soozy


----------



## clucky chick (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi Soozy - how are you finding the 2ww so far?

*Waywardstork* - love the name   Gosh, nearly there for you then, eh? Sending you a big fat dollop of  Are you gonna test early or are you going to be a good girl?!

*Izzy* -  I see you are testing the day after me - my clinic obviously test sooner than yours as I only had my transfer today. Hope this time it works for you


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello Clucky Chick/Soozy1/Waywardstork/IzzyC/Sally

So there are a few of us on the 2WW now then, but not long for you Waywardstork ... just 2 more sleeps.     you'll get your BFP.  Well done on keeping away from those pee sticks ... not sure if I'd be so good.

Soozy - Not much longer for you either, but I'm sure if feels like ages.

Cluckychick/IzzyC - Our test dates are close together .... mines on 6th and I just hope I make it that far this time.  My cycles are usually quite short, so I often get my period 10 days after ov.  Not obsessing as much as last time (probably coz we weren't able to have IUI treatment this month).

Wishing everyone the very, very best during this nervous time.


----------



## andic (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi,

Please can I join I am having collection on 29/3/2008. This is my second attempt at IVF.

Good luck to you all
       
Andi C XX


----------



## Bewley (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi,

Was so sad to see so many BFN in the last few days I send each of you a big hug and hope being kind to yourselves and getting the support to see you through. Even when you feel its not worked and try and prepare youself there is still that awful moment when you realise how much you were still secretely hoping, its so hard and you can't rush 'getting on with it'.

There was also a couple of BFP so huge congratulations. Sorry there is quite a few of on here and struggling with all the names, the treatment and the stress has turned my brain to mush and very hard to concentrate just as well not working this week. Feeling poorly with sore throat and headache and painful mouth ulcers so feel a bit sorry for myself..

Had some great news today though had a thorough scan done and there is no uterine abnormality so my consultant on this cycle has put me and DH through a nightmare for nothing. Very relieved although hard to dismiss that seed of doubt and angry what he's done to us. 

Well done to all of you who haven't tested early, I did a test this morning its day 12 with 14 day embies and got a negative. All the logic about hpt not being sensitive enough and too early isn't penetrating and feeling its over. Got blood test Friday morning so least the agony of this wait will be over. I know there are a few of testing on 28th hoping there will be some miracles. 

Well Desperate Housewives is on now the new series which is some light relief. As my fellow cycle buddies say two more sleeps to go...

Love Bewley x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Kimberley* ~ i'm really sorry hun....take care 

*Choccycake* ~ many hugs to you too 
*
Sieve* ~ so sad to see your news...have some good time out on your holiday hun 

*Hi Bibi* ~ welcome back.....hope this is the one  

*Julie* ~ welcome back to you too.....sending you many orange thoughts 

*Hi Sally, Sarah, Izzy and Soozy* ~ welcome to you all  There's a list of everyone on the first page of this thread if you haven't seen it already. Lots of luck   Soozy ~ what day are you going to test?

*Andi* ~ hi there....good luck for EC Saturday  
*
Bewley* ~ all the best for your test tomorrow....good news about the scan  

*Waywardstork* ~ hope you are hanging in there....just one more sleep  
*
Sleepybird* ~ hope work is going ok.....there's a poll somewhere about what people do after ET (work or not) I'll try and find it for you but I think it does really make any difference as long as you are not doing anything really strenuous 

*Hi Dieppa* ~ have you tested again? Looking really good for you  
*
Lambo* ~ did you find everyone hun.....they might be on the 'waiting for first scan' thread 

Love and luck,

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks Lizzy, but feeling really   &   today so think AF might already be on her way!!!!

Just realised I am a complete   ... couldn't have an IUI this month, and I've posted on the 2WW for those TTC with TX.  Please can I stay here anyway?  Might only be a few days anyway.


----------



## TracyS (Oct 17, 2007)

LizzyB said:


> New home for Spring 2ww Testers
> 
> Love, luck and babydust
> 
> ...


----------



## TracyS (Oct 17, 2007)

HI All,

Can i be added for some luck?

I had ET today and test on 9th April, we had IVF.

Thanks and **** luck to all 2ww-aiters...xxx


----------



## crazycat4 (Feb 21, 2007)

Hello
Welcome & good luck with your  I hope it doesnt drive you too crazy   ill cross everything for you


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Lizzy - Just looked at the list of names and I am really sorry to have to ask you to change MV's to a hug.  She mc'd over the weekend, and we really hope she is OK, because she hasn't logged on since 24th.  Thanks, Julie. XXX


----------



## loobie75 (Jan 25, 2008)

WOW I cannot believe all the BFPs this month thats great, congratulations to everybody on the list, really good news and gives me hope to carry on with this.

dreaded nasty AF got me 4 DAYS LATE, cd32 by which point id almost talked myself into BFP silly i am and always set myself up for upset!! 

not sure what to think this month as im being scanned on a natural cycle which is worrying me.  when i was first prescribed tamoxifen the doc was lovely and she said we would get moving with it quick, she started my on a low 20mg dose but said we would review this.

on my last scan saw dif doc who said he wanted me on a natural cycle, it seems i get told different stuff each time i go so came away from the clinic really really upset have only just been able to come on here again!"

im scared in case they say bloomin womb lining naturally thin - it was 6mm last time mid cycle best its ever been so i was hoping for a double dose of tamoxifen this time to boost it, nasty doc made me cry as he said this was likely and there would be nothing they could do.  as i had my son with no treatment i keep trying to stay positive and forget his harsh words! 

taking selenium, been having reflexology and starting spinning classes on saturday morning to get the old blood pumping!! toes crossed 

sometimes i wonder if we get to know too much, being told negative things can't help im sure! 

lets hope lots more on the BFP list next time....
bye for now and good luck to all those due to test soonXXXXX


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi everyone
Can I join you - had 4th D IUI today and yesterday (they do 2 insems). So hoping this one works if not it is D IVF which really frightens me. Everything seemed good - lining, follies etc. The nurse said everything went well so             Come on  - do your stuff!

    to everyone, will try and get to know you all. 
Tiny xx
PS test day is 10th April.


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello Tiny .... so here we both are on the 2ww thread again.  I will be saying lots of   & sending lots of   to you honey.  I REALLY hope this is the one for you.  XXX


----------



## waywardstork (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi everyone!

One more sleep ...   have been in control and will be testing tomorrow on test day for the first time .. aren't I good.  To be honest, I've been too scared to test early and at least this way I've been able to enjoy being 'pregnant'.  

Gogo, Meme, Louiej, Bewley: how are you all feeling?  have any more of you done ealry testing then?  Good luck for tomorrow.  Wouldn't it be great if we all got BFPs!!??

xx
Waywardstork


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Waywardstork - What a good girl you are not testing early ... I usually get my AF before test date anyway so don't need the   to control me.  Hope you have a good final night's sleep before tomorrow.  's &  's for tomorrow honey and for everyone else testing.  I hope you are the first of many to make this a very positive thread.  XXX


----------



## Bewley (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Waywardstork  

I haven't tested since wednesday as was just making me feel worse, you've done the right thing not testing early leads to so much negativity. I feel its over though nothing to base it on just ESP mixed with fear I guess    I'm on such a massive dose of progesterone that AF couldn't show her ugly face till stop meds so got my blood hcg test booked for 11.00 tomorrow morning so know for sure one way or another. I'm toying with idea of doing a hpt first thing but just make going up to London having my bloods done and handing over £60 for the pleasure all the worse so probably won't. I think I've prepared myself for the worst as best you ever can. I will be getting a bottle of wine on the way home to drown my sorrows just in case. God I sound negative but after four failed IUI's and two disastrous IVF's its so hard to raise any optimism. For all my talk though I know I still cling to that tiny spark of hope and hope you and all the other ladies testing tomorrow (and there a few of us) feel that too and won't be disappointed. Here's hoping its a momentous day for all the right reasons. One more sleep gonna be a long night  

Love Bewley x


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

hiya peeps, just to say I had to test today as was doubled over with pain and bleeding  , sadly am not meant for a christmas baby  . But me and dh are strong and love eachother soooo much, we WILL get our bubs, giving my body 3/4 months to settle down then trying again with different clinic, and scraping accupuncture. I want to wish all you 2ww all the best, and if its not meant to be this time, dont ever give up on your dream, because it will happen       see you all in July/august.xxxxxx


----------



## waywardstork (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## pruflo (May 3, 2005)

Hi Wayward, I just wanted to say sorry for your BFN hon - I've been following you for a couple of days as I was impressed with your holding out to test.

Theres not alot to say to make it any easier.

Take care

Kate


----------



## bokbabe (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm sorry *Waywardstork and Gogo *  

*Gogo*, I like your positivity hun...it WILL work for all of us       I will see you on the cycle buddies board for Jul/Aug, as that is when I am riding the rollercoaster again!

Both of you take care of yourselves and your DH's 

Good luck for the other testers 

Bok xx


----------



## clucky chick (Mar 24, 2006)

Morning

*Waywardstork* and *Gogo* - sorry to hear your news  

Sarah x


----------



## louiej (Dec 11, 2006)

Oh dear, looks like March 28th wasn't the lucky date. I too got a BFN after holding on for the whole horrible agonising 2 weeks to test this morning.

Waywardstork obviously I know how you're feeling  . Bewley, I read your post the other day and I could have written it myself only I couldn't say until today until I knew for sure that it was a BFN. I think the hardest thing is that little bit of hope you have just before you do the test and as much as I had a hunch it was negative I was dying to get a big surprise and be proved wrong  .

Gogo so sorry hun, we've all popped up on the same threads throughout this process and I've been hoping for all of us that it would be a good result.

I've rung up to make a follow up appointment this morning and am keen to start tx as soon as I can. The only thing that will ever make me feel any better is to finally get my baby! It will work eventually girls!   

Well done to all those with BFPs, it proves it can be done  

Sorry to those with BFN's obviously I'm now getting a taster of what it's like ([email protected]).

To those of you still to test Good Luck, I want to see more BFPs!!!!!!!

Louise xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

So sorry Louise, Waywardstork & Gogo - not good reading this morning.       to you. Take care of yourselves. 
Tiny x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh .... what a day ... pants weather and then to find out about all the BFN's today.  Louise/Waywardstork/Gogo - Loads of  's to you all.  It's such a   feeling, even if you didn't really expect a BFP, because you always have that hope that you've been wrong.  Take care and be kind to yourselves.   

Good luck to all the ladies still to test today.  I am   so hard that this thread will turn around after such a sad start this am.  

Keep   ladies - it's so hard but there's still lots of hope for lots for 2008 babies.   &


----------



## jules23 (May 25, 2007)

Hiya,

I have my test date on 1 April.  I am  trying to hold on to any sign that might be positive but it is difficult.  I keep thinking i should have spotting and want to go and do a pee test (held back so far!)

Sorry to hear all the  

Does anyone have the same test date?

take care and  

Jules


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Julie* ~ you're fine posting here hun if you want to. Thanks for letting me know about MV......such sad news, have you heard from her yet?

*Luce* ~ ever so sorry to see your news....i hope you get to see the lovely doc again, sorry you had such a hard time. Honestly Doc's like that make me  Good luck hun 

*Gogo* ~ many hugs hun....good luck with the change of clinics 

*Waywardstork and Louise* ~ so sad for you both too......oh such an awful day today. Take good care of yourselves  

*Hi Tracy* ~ welcome to the thread....i've added you to the list. Loads of luck  

*Hi Tiny* ~ welcome to you too....everything crossed that this cycle works for you  

*Hi Jules* ~ if you have a look on page one if this thread you'll find everyone testing around the same time as you. Good luck  

Love and luck to everyone on this rainy horrible day 

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Lizzy - Thank you.  We heard from MV today.  Still not 100% if she m/c'd both embies, so more blood tests tomorrow.  It's been such a terrible rollercoaster for her.  I am   really hard that she still has a miracle and one little embie is snuggled up there - it happened to me so I know that can happen.    .  I'll let you know if I hear anything more from her. XXX


----------



## loonymoon (Jul 13, 2007)

I just wanted to pop on - Waywardstork and Louise especially, we've popped up on the same threads a couple of times and I knew we were testing on the same day... it was a BFN for me too this morning  

It just wasn't our time, next time it will be!!!

Lots of love to you guys and everyone else xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Loonymoon - Just wanted to say sorry honey.


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

So sorry Loonymoon, not a good day on here today. 
Let's    for some more positive news. 
Take care 
Tiny


----------



## louiej (Dec 11, 2006)

Oh loonymoon   I'm so sorry I forgot to check how you'd got on because I've been so wrapped up in my own misery! Well you know I mean it when I say I know how you're feeling. I really really wish it had been a different result for you, it's heartbreaking isn't it  . Have you had a good cry? I have (about 5 times!) and I feel a bit better for it.

I really believe we can get there in the end or I wouldn't have started down this stupid 1 in 3 chance road. Take care of yourself, be angry if you want and I hope to see you popping up again soon on another cycle which will have a happy ending.

Same goes for Bewley, Gogo and Waywardstork. Not doing much for the stats today are we  

Hugs to you all       

Louise xx


----------



## sleepybird (Mar 12, 2008)

hi

I'm so sorry to hear about all the BFN today and indeed all week. not been a great week has it 
i should be testing on sunday but started spotting yesterday (not much but it was brown not pink) and continued today. had AF pains off and on for most of the week so i'm pretty convinced it's a BFN for me too. came home from work, bought a HPT and a bottle of wine. DH is out and i'm sooo tempted to test. i just think , well if it'a a no, at least i can have a large glass on wine tonight! wish i had something more positive to say. 

sending loads of      in the hope that someone gets a BFP soon

SB


----------



## louiej (Dec 11, 2006)

Sleepybird - I hope you're wrong, surely we must be due a BFP soon? Here if you need us  

Louise x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

let's turn this thread around.  XXXXX


----------



## clucky chick (Mar 24, 2006)

*SB  * - I really hope that you are wrong. Don't give up hope yet 

*Loonymoon  * - sorry to hear your news - take care of yourself

*Julie* - I'm with you on that one - here's some  and  and  for any ladies on this thread tesing soon

Sarah x


----------



## Bewley (Oct 14, 2007)

Almost didn't want to post after your baby vibes you're sending out as I do hope they work for those coming after us but its a BPN for me too as I thought. I tested this morning and then had it confirmed with the blood hcg test so third time unlucky for me, well 7th if you include the four IUI's. 

Louise, Waywardstork, Gogo and Looneymoon - huge hugs to you all, a bleak day indeed but as you say hang on tight to hope, life is handing us a pile of c**p right now but it will get better we all need to believe that. Not right now perhaps as we need time to do whatever gets us through cry, scream, withdraw, simply be sad whatever it might be but in time hold onto the thought that better times will come. 

There have been no tears yet for me I haven't really taken it in. I'm thinking of writing a book - last March we had our first IVF and was really ill had bad time and poor quality embies, ditto second in September. It was then we had to accept we wouldn't have our own biological child and opted for donor treatment. We got a puppy in June for my 30th to be our baby but she was very ill and had to be put to sleep four days before xmas aged 8 months. We got through and went for donor tx in Feb and then three days before we flew to Kiev we got burgled they smashed our conservatory door and ransacked our house and stole all my jewellery laptop camara and ipod though our girls (two cats) were thankfully not hurt. We went to Kiev and was told by consultant I had a uterine abnormality that could stop me conceiving and cause me to miscarry, after another scan we found that was rubbish but only after 12 days of anguish. No-one knows we're having donor treatment they thinks its IVF so we went having said we were on a break in the UK and after the robbery terrified our family might need to call us and find out we were in fact out of the country. The conclusion is a BFN today. It could hit the bestselller list hey. 

Point is whatever happens in life you have a choice and as much as each of us deserves to feel bad for ourselves and every emotion under the sun we each need to believe our dreams will come true one day even if they don't look quite like we thought they would. We're now taking a break to give my body and our hearts a rest but hopefully will go for our FET in July. For those of you yet to come good luck. Sleepybird - good luck I do hope you're wrong. Lizzy thank you for the good vibes.

Be back again soon. Stay strong (though not too strong we all need to accept help when we need it)   

Love Bewley x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow, Bewley, there are tears in my eyes and a lump in my throat.  Thank you for being so open and honest, and I am so terribly sorry about your BFN.  You have been through so much .. like you say ... enough to write a book.  I hope you enjoy your few months off - it might be just what you need  .  I hope the vibes we sent out yesterday didn't upset you ... I would really love for this thread to turn around & not just for me.  Take care of yourself.  XXX


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Bewley  - I also had to reply to your post - so sorry about BFN   , there must be some BFPs due soon. 
You have had an awful time - how you got through all of that I don't know. 
You must be due some good luck soon    
Tiny


----------



## Debs02 (Mar 27, 2008)

hi everybody, 
hope you dont mind me joining you.. due to do hpt monday, not feeling as optomistic as dh at the mo he still thinks everythin is ok have  had brown spotting on few occassions when using the loo.. sorry tmi... this site has managed to keep me sane and given me some hope after my unit crushed it this morning with a negative comment.. fingers crossed for bfp for all we all deserve a chance!!!

debsxx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello Debs02 - Just wanted to say hi and I wish you lots of luck for Monday.     Like you this site has kept me sane since I joined.  I was more positive than DH last time, but it's the other way around this month.  Anyway, lots of     to you, only 2 more sleeps till you get to test.


----------



## Debs02 (Mar 27, 2008)

hi julie thanx for that got up this morn and both dh and myself decided to do the test a day early as i am back in work tomorrow!!! i know unit said not to but had last injection should have gone by now as had it 20 days ago... and OMG!!!  BFP on clearblue digital both extatic!!! early days but some angel is looking over us... fingers crossed xx for you and everyone else..

debsxx


----------



## clucky chick (Mar 24, 2006)

*Debs*
that's fanastic news -  You must be on 

Sarah x


----------



## crazycat4 (Feb 21, 2007)

well done. I bet you are both  . Best wishes for the next 8 months.


----------



## sleepybird (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi everyone!

     Congratulations Debs. I'll no doubt see you on the 1st trimester thread as i too got a   this morning!! i can't believe it. 

Actually i tested on friday night bcause i too had some spotting and horrible cramps for a couple of days and i just wanted to know, as i felt like i really needed a large glass of wine! whilst it was BFP on fri and sat, i just didn't want to say until today. i took the test at 5am when i woke up!!!

i have to say though that whilst of course i am excited. i'm not jumping around like i should be (i've waited 7 years for this news as well!). i suppose i'm just realsitic and won't believe it's there until a scan. neither am i convinced that my hormones will pull up to the mark. sorry, don't seem to sound negative. just level headed.

i'll keep visiting this thread as it has been such a support over the last two weeks. i think i might have gone  if it wasn't for this. so thank you to everyone And i'll also be   for you all

Take care
SB


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Big congrats sleepybird and Debs - it is so good to log on this morning to see good news 
Brilliant - more to come please.


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Debs02 & Sleepybird ....       

Brilliant, fantastic, superb news from you both.  This thread made me so sad late last week, so it's GREAT to have some positives to read today.  Hopefully we've turned the thread round like we wanted and this is the start of a lot of miracles!!!!

I wish you all the very, very best for the next 8 months and hope you enjoy a healthy and happy pregnancy.

YEAH!!!   More 2008 babies!!!!!!

Tiny/Tracey & anyone else still to test on this thread ... it's up to us to keep this positivity going ....          that we all have BFP's to celebrate soon.  

's &  's to everyone.  XXXX


----------



## Debs02 (Mar 27, 2008)

congrats sb to you and your dh will ask the angels to look over you.... i'm sure everything will be ok!!!

thanx julie,tiny 21, crazycat and sarah know its early days, hoping!! embies are snuggled in now... have asked the angels to look over the beenies.. keep them thriving... 
still got crysytals in bra keeping embies happy... the things we do...
like sleepybird i will wait till the scan before i can feel more relaxed... especially as still spotting...
hoping you all have bfp soon...
debsxx


----------



## clucky chick (Mar 24, 2006)

*Sleepybird  * -  to you too. fabbie news, espceially as you thought it was all over a few days ago.

Keep the BFPs coming!


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Debs02 - I have to ask honey ... what type of crystals (rose quartz/carnelian/moonstone?) and are they the smoothed off tumble stones or the sharp pointy rough ones?  I'm guessing smooth.  One in each to balance out, or do you just have one lumpy boob?


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

I was going to ask that as well Julie    
Did either of you have any clear symptoms or notice anything during your 2ww at all? Anything for us to look out for?


----------



## Lou 001 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi all

Congratulation Sleepybird & Debs   
I tested yesterday at 6am in the morning I just haven't had time to update everyone yet but I also got a   
I waited until test day and it was driving me mad waiting  my 1st test was the clear blue line one and wasn't sure so i drove to Tescos in my PJ's and bought a digital one and there it was .
I can't wait to get it confirmed

Good luck to everyone
Lou x x x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Lou
       

Brilliant news - what a thread today - 3 all at once, hope there is still space for more    

What tx did you have Lou? Did you feel any symptoms at all? 
I am only on day 3 or 4 depending how you count it but already going  !
Congratulations - enjoy it. 
Tiny xxx


----------



## sleepybird (Mar 12, 2008)

Wow!! Lou congratulations!!! I've been waiting for your post. That's brilliant news. we're really turning this thread now. lets keep this going!  

Thank you all so much for kind wishes. I'm especially grateful as there are only a very small no. of friends (oh, and my line manager!) who know what we've been going through (no family) and so i'm scared to share the excitement with them. we've decided to say nothing until after the scan.

Tiny21 - the only symptoms are pretty similar to everyone else but the worse thing for me was how bloated, windy and constipted i was    but i know that wasn't down to being pg, just medication and EC. i had no signs at all in the first week. second week i started getting cramps which didn't worry me (i read the poll on FF which reassured me) but then on day 11 i started getting some spotting, which then really worried me. still does as i still have it (not much but enough to make me a little anxious).

However, i made sure i didn't risk anything (only decaff drinks and only 1 or 2 a day) , loads of water, i ate a small handful of brazil nuts each day and a glass of non-concentrated pineapple juice (all tips from FF) ,no baths, no alcohol etc. the doctor said to make sure you do nothing that you might one day feel guilty about and so that's what i did i suppose. i didn't work for the first week either.

It's not fair really is it? if only somebody could say "do this and don't do that and it will happen", that would make this whole job so much easier!

I hope  our news today will pick you up, if you're testing soon as i know this last week as been really sad. sending loads of   and     to everyone who is testing this week and    to all who had sad news. hang on in there x 

SB x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi sleepybird
What a day on here hey??  
I bet you can't wait to share it, our family all know - we didn't tell them the timing of the first couple of attempts but they know about this one. 
Luckily it is school hols so I am off which is good in some ways but gives your mind more time to think!  Sounds like I am doing the right things though - pineapple juice, only decaff drinks, haven't had alcohol for a while again, no baths, nothing too strenous, trying to drink more water - finding it a bit hard though.
I usually spot early which has worried me and this time they have suggested another pregnyl jab which we did today which should help that not to happen - they wondered if my progesterone levels weren't high enough to sustain corpus luteum (I think that is what they said!!) so hoping that will help. 

Enjoy this time when it is only you that know and best of luck for your scan. 
Tiny xx


----------



## marmaladeboo (Feb 2, 2008)

Sleepybird, Lou and Debs, thats fantastic news, wishing you all happy and healthy pregnancies.

I hope to be joining you on the BFP list on tues, keping everything crossed and lots of  

Sending everyone else  and   for BFPs


----------



## Debs02 (Mar 27, 2008)

hi everyone good news this thread is turning round..which is so good to see!!!

julie my stones are smooth and i tend to keep them in the same side and yes i do have a bumpy bra ok in my civvies but probably not in my nursing uniform... and you guessed right moonstone rose quartz and carnelian. i have also seen a angel reader who is also my guide last year who said when the times right we will def be blessed since then we moved house and dh moved to a better job then we were told we were top of the list and i graduate uni in june.... i feel everythings in place xx 

sleepybird i still have the same symptoms as you and im keeping optomistic its our time.... and like you symptoms are not necc worrying me and i seem to have the same lifestyle as you. take care hun..xx

lou congrats great news.. not long now till confirmed... xx

tiny like you im not a water lover but i invested in a filter and fill a bottle i've found i drink loads more it was the lesser of the two evil as dh was making me drink a glass of water every half hour god i felt ill... spotting is not always bad so as everyone on here has told me dont worry... the days will pass sooner than you think.xx

marmaladeboo good luck for tue feelin positive.. with the bfp that have come through..xx

take care all debs.xx


----------



## clucky chick (Mar 24, 2006)

Gosh, what a fantastic day for this thread

*Lou  * -  and well done you for having the patience to wait until test day. Don't think I will manage it 

*Tiny* - I am not testing until 070408 and this 2ww is driving me crazy too. Why is it that when you go abroad for 2 weeks it flies by but when you are on the 2ww it really drags   Good luck 

*Marmaladeboo* -    and  for Tuesday

*Debs* - 

sarah x


----------



## Lou 001 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Tiny 21

I had IVF it was my 1st time so didn't know what to expect. When I had EC I wasn't feeling very positive as the only collected 2 embies  and the other ladies in the room had loads more ie 7-14! So i thought that was it, there is no way these 2 little ones are going to make it. The Nurse told me on ET day that they were really healthy. How lucky is that! 
After ET I felt cramping for about 3 to 4 days I put that down to being pulled about. 
After day 7 I had period pains and kept knicker checking thinking the dreaded   was on her way. l had no spotting like the other ladies mention. I was waiting for it as a positive sign. 
By day 11 I was getting headaches & felt sick I put that down to stress and to be honest I thought I was imagining all of these symptoms I couldn't tell either way 

On Friday I was really scared & took my dp out for a meal for his Bday which infact is today! I thought we should go out earlier incase we didn't get the result we wanted.
Now his bday is one to remember   

Oh also I have just been back to the chemist and done another test just in case the last 2 test yesterday were wrong   I Still can't believe it....there it was again 



THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH FOR YOUR KIND WISHES 
                       for all of you


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Lou        That is just FANTASTIC news!!!!  Wow this thread has been fantastic to read today.  So many miracles happening.  All us struggling with our 2ww's should keep   and keep   that it's contagious.  Wish you a really happy and healthy pregnancy honey.

Tiny/Clucky Chick & anyone else on the 2ww still .....      this will be our turn for that miracle too.   

Debs -   I shouldn't say this but I have a very funny image of a nurse with one large bumpy boob!  I think I should try and pick up some rose quartz and moonstone now .... have been wearing a carnelian necklace for the last couple of weeks (as well as the FF band), and using a carnelian tumblestone to hold when I am reading or watching TV.  Do you think you will keep them in your bra for the whole of the pg?  (bear in mind you shouldn't wear underwired bra's whilst pg).  Great news about all the other positive things in your life at the moment as well.

Well, I'm excited to check in tomorrow now to see the next lots of BFP's.

Have good evenings and sweet dreams ladies.  's &  's.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Loonymoon and Bewley ~ so sad for you both.....this is never fair  Be kind to yourselves and many hugs 

Hope everyone is Ok.....i'm sorry I'm not really keeping on top of things at the moment but I read all your news. Julie ~ thanks hun for making me laugh with your lumpy boob posts  I'll be starting a new thread later on today.

Much luck to you all       

Debs, Sleepybird and Lou ~ congratulations to you all......wishing you very happy and healthy pregnancies 

Love, luck and babydust, Lizzy xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Here's your new home everyone...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=135078.0

Lizzy xxx


----------

